# Sono una moglie pessima e per questo giustamente sono stata tradita..



## Marty67 (3 Marzo 2016)

*Olè! L’ho detto, così siamo a posto subito !! sul serio, eccomi qui, sono giorni che vi leggo e devo dire che , oltre che straziante, è stato molto interessante, ho capito aspetti psicologici (e non ) del tradito, del traditore, ho trovato saggezza e pacatezza ma anche sfrontatezza e provocazioni….ho trovato inviti a riflettere, a contestualizzare, a non buttare tutto all’aria, che mai mi sarei aspettata…comunque, ecco la mia storia ( mi dispiace, sarà un lenzuolone..) : ho 49 anni, mio marito 54, stiamo insieme da 20 anni, due figli ( una femmina di 15 e un maschio di 13 ) , viviamo in una casa che abbiamo comprato due anni fa ( quindi con un mutuo addosso) , lavoriamo entrambi, io part- time per seguire la famiglia….siamo sempre stati considerati una coppia solida (ora non so più cosa significhi questo ), mio marito mi ha SEMPRE molto corteggiato, ed ero quella presa in giro dalle amiche perché, fino all’anno scorso, ricevevo ancora messaggini con cuoricini, romanticherie etc….quindi è chiaro che la stron** sono io che, IN EFFETTI, negli ultimi anni non sono stata molto bene in salute, una malattia autoimmune alla tiroide con tanti begli effetti fisici e psicologici e una bella componente ereditaria mi hanno portato a rinchiudermi in un circolo di apatia ( chiamamola anche depressione, probabilmente)  senza quasi rendermi conto, quello stato di vuoto, di chiusura, di mancanza di gioia di vivere era diventata la mia normalità, forse pensavo di non meritare di vivere in un altro modo….mi ha allontanato sempre di più da mio marito, anche fisicamente, ( e non ha fatto di me neanche una brava madre ) , lui dice di aver fatto tanto per cambiare questa situazione, io non ho visto tutti questi tentativi, anzi spesso non mi sono sentita capita nella mia “malattia” ( con la quale, come ho spesso detto, ho fatto l’errore di identificarmi fin troppo, arrivando a sentire solo rabbia e desolazione per tutte le conseguenze negative che mi portava) , sentendomi anche presa in giro, davanti ad amici comuni per i tentativi alternativi di cura o perché magari, mi vestivo in maniera sciatta, nel periodo peggiore…nonostante questi miei risentimenti , ho il grandissimo rimorso di aver avvelenato completamente la nostra relazione, allontanandolo anche fisicamente (rapporti molto sporadici e tra mille ansie per la stanchezza, i figli che sono nelle stanze vicine, etc ) e non investendo e lavorando sul rapporto di coppia, come invece si dovrebbe fare….comunque, evidentemente esasperato e addolorato, mio marito invece di mettermi di fronte al suo malessere “costringendomi” a farmi aiutare da uno specialista, ha ritenuto ( con molta poca lealtà ) di concedersi un’evasione, una breve storiella parallela, tra l’altro vissuta non con senso di colpa ( come uno si potrebbe immaginare ) ma vantandosene ( mentre io ancora non lo sapevo ) con amici ,amiche comuni, cognate….tutti che hanno dato la loro benedizione…..l’estate scorsa, l’ho scoperto ascoltando casualmente una sua conversazione telefonica, tranquillamente dal salotto di casa, mentre io in teoria ero andata a riposare, ma poiché non mi riuscivo ad addormentare, ho solo sentito ( anche distrattamente, in realtà ) che , parlando con un suo amico, abbassava il tono di voce e faceva risatine, commenti strani….mi è rimasta addosso per un giorno una sensazione molto strana e poi,per levarmi il dubbio, ho fatto quello che in venti anni di relazione non avevo MAI neanche pensato, ossia mentre lui faceva la doccia, ho sbirciato di nascosto il suo cellulare..e bam…,,mi è crollato il mondo addosso,ho trovato una conversazione molto piccante su WA con una tipa…cuore fermo…..non ho detto niente, il giorno dopo, a mozzichi e bocconi, ho letto di più, sempre di nascosto, ho capito che era una tipa agganciata su Tinder ( del quale ignoravo l’esistenza..) , si era presentato GIUSTAMENTE come un marito, molto innamorato di sua moglie, ma in grande astinenza sessuale, e così proseguivano alludendo a sesso virtuale fatto con lei  magari la sera prima ( a quel punto non su wa , magari in altro modo ) commentando i rispettivi godimenti,  di foto scambiate, preferenze sessuali,, gadget e biancheria hot, film hard, posizioni preferite, e così via, parlando anche di due incontri a pranzo, del fatto che non avevano consumato “realmente” e forse mai l’avrebbero fatto ( anche lei si dichiarava comunque felice del suo compagno) …sono stata malissimo ( a parte che spiare qualcuno dal buco della serratura ( anche metaforicamente ) è sempre brutto e degradante, le persone spesso quando sanno di non essere viste o sentite, danno il peggio di se, senza freni ) ..lui rappresentava per me la fiducia e l’integrità  assolute, al di là delle problematiche che avevamo, e quindi la botta è stata forte, causandomi un vero e proprio shock , sono rimasta in stato catatonico per una settimana, leggendo ogni mattina di nascosto gli sviluppi del giorno prima, e poi l’ho affrontato, dicendo prima se dovesse dirmi qualcosa, lui ovviamente ha negato, allora ho detto tutto e lui, con sorriso ebete, prima ha detto che era non era vero, poi che era solo una scemenza, un gioco, poi che era colpa mia, e poi non so più che altro…..io sono stata malissimo, mi si è chiuso lo stomaco, riuscivo SOLO a piangere ( tantissimo ), ad andare al lavoro ( forte senso del dovere ) , a cercare di non far capire nulla ai ragazzi ( mentre volevo solo morire) e mi si è chiuso lo stomanco ( perso mille mila kili in poco tempo )*

*….lui, che comunque ci ha messo diversi giorni a chiedere scusa ( e neanche in  maniera troppo convincente, ad un certo punto è anche sbottato “ la colpa è tua che hai letto i messaggi “. E ,a lla mia domanda, su cosa avrebbe provato, se avessi fatto io tutto quello al suo posto, ha risposto che sarebbe stato felice per me!!! Che marito svedese!!.) …io, purtroppo questo è il mio carattere, mi sono chiusa in un mutismo quasi assoluto, offesa da tante cose ( sempre leggendo quei messaggi, oltre a vedere che lei “prendeva in giro” me dicendo “ eh, chissà ora che muso tua moglie”, “ora è meglio che chiudiamo o magari tua moglie chissà che dice “ mi sono resa conto che lui le ha detto tante cose di me, della nostra famiglia, dei figli, cose anche intime…e ovviamente si è presentato come vittima ASSOLUTA, come se lui fosse perfetto…e le raccontava che l’ultima volta che aveva baciato una donna con passione , era stato 8 anni prima ( colpo di scena : non ero io!!), facendo riferimento ad un’altra storia….in più, nelle conversazioni spiate in quel periodo con suo cugino, sua sorella, tutti a dirgli che faceva bene, che ogni lasciata è persa, che io ero una stronza..compreso una nostra amica comune, con la quale si era confidato e con il quale si sentiva e scriveva spesso, anche flirtando apertamente con lei ( ed è amico del marito ..)….in più raccontava che quando 5 anni fa è andato in terapia per un periodo  da una psicologa ( apparentemente per gestire le conseguenze psicologiche di un incidente di bici molto brutto, che lo ha lasciato estremamente dolorante per la schiena e arrabbiato con il mondo , mentre io ho fatto di tutto per aiutarlo e per gestire tutte le difficoltà di quel periodo) mentre io ho sempre saputo che parlavano di questo, per lo più, invece è uscito fuori che parlava di noi, del nostro matrimonio, e che era giunto alla conclusione, con l’aiuto della psicologa , che dovevamo chiudere….peccato che io non l’ho mai saputo, che non me lo ha fatto mai capire in nessun modo, che mi diceva e scriveva solo che mi amava, che voleva costruire mille cose con me….però ad amici e parenti raccontava un’altra verità )..quindi mi sono sentita tradita in mille modi ( non in quello fisico, ma a questo punto conta poco ) arrivando a scoprire una persona completamente diversa da come io la conoscevo….nel mese di luglio abbiamo fatto un tentativo di terapia di coppia da una psicologa, ma dopo pochi incontri, ho scelto io di interrompere, perché non vedevo da parte sua quella sincerità ( mentiva su cose che io sapevo per certe ) che era il presupposto per tentare ( forse ) di recuperare….quando ci si è posto il problema di cosa dire ai nostri ragazzi, io ho scelto ( e mi sono imposta su questo ) sul fatto di non dire niente, di tentare di far finta di nulla, non mi sentivo di dare questo dolore e delusione ai miei figli che, tra l’altro, spesso ci facevano notare come fossero felici e orgogliosi del fatto che eravamo una delle poche coppie, tra i genitori dei loro amici, a stare ancora insieme. Da allora diciamo che, dopo un po’ di tentativi suoi di riaprire un dialogo ( che però non mi sono sembrati ne convincenti ne sinceri ) viviamo come estranei, per me purtroppo è impossibile avere ancora fiducia in lui, e con questa se ne è andata anche la stima, alla base di qualsiasi rapporto…a peggiorare la situazione, a dicembre, mia figlia 15 anni, ha cominciato a soffrire di attacchi di panico, prima a scuola , poi in altri luoghi, e lei , che solitamente è un cane “alfa” , tosta e strafottente, è diventata debole, ha vissuto le vacanze buttata su un divano, senza la forza di fare niente… l’abbiamo convinta ( facilmente, perché lei stessa ne sentiva l’esigenza, pur dicendoci che lei non sapeva perché stava male, e che non era successo niente di specifico) a parlare con una psicologa ( e psicoterapeuta) molto brava, , ha avuto un miglioramento iniziale mentre ora dice che non le piace e che non ci vuole più andare ma continua  a stare male….visto che la psicologa  è veramente carina e accogliente, ho pensato di chiederle anche io degli incontri perché ora non sono più sicura di niente, so solo che sto male come una bestia ferita, non capisco se sto facendo del male ai miei figli credendo invece di proteggerli (voglio affidarmi anche alla sua esperienza in tribunale per una eventuale causa di separazione e il relativo impatto psicologico sui figli  , lei conosce tanti avvocati….sono andata a parlare con lei, che sapeva solo che noi eravamo separati in casa ( glielo avevamo detto in maniera riservata ) , come mio solito in questi ultimi mesi , ho pianto dall’inizio alla fine, ormai ho poco controllo sulle mie emozioni, abbiamo iniziato a parlare della nostra situazione, delle scelte che eventualmente dovrò fare, di come sono io, della mia famiglia di origine ( anche i miei genitori erano separati in casa ).. chiaramente la dot.ssa dice che c’è TANTISSIMO da lavorare su di me, e quindi ci sto andando volentieri, mi aiuta….con mio marito la comunicazione ormai è essenziale, io continuo a farmi del male spiando la mattina il suo cellulare ( cosa che secondo me lui sa, visto che spesso  le conversazioni sono monche, come se fosse stato cancellato qualche messaggio) e ho letto da msg vari che lui ormai si è rassegnato ( per colpa del mio atteggiamento, dice lui..) ad essere separato in casa, che non sente più freni psicologici e infatti ha rimesso in moto Tinder, ha conosciuto un’altra tipa, con la quale si è presentato sempre come la volta precedente , tutti e due belli diretti e senza tabù, si sono visti a pranzo , sono andati una sera al cinema insieme, e parlano tanto di come sarebbe un loro rapporto fisico…e ci arriveranno presto……tutto questo mi fa stare male, io non so più quello che provo per lui, credo solo odio, rabbia, delusione e schifo…le poche amiche o i miei fratelli, con i quali mi sono confidata, dicono che avrei dovuto fare uno sforzo per andargli  incontro e capire, che lui mi ha sempre amato, che abbiamo due figli, che la fuga che ha messo in atto da me  potrebbe non essere una fuga dall'amore che prova o provava per me, ma solo una scappatoia maldestra di prendere ossigeno. …io non riesco a perdonarlo o  a perdonarmi, non capisco se ancora ci potrebbe mai essere amore passionale tra di noi, se può invece rimanere solo affetto o forse neanche quello..penso che stavamo male entrambi ( io certo non ero felice nel mio matrimonio )  ma entrambi non abbiamo avuto il coraggio di affrontare correttamente le situazioni , considerato che il tradimento lascia ferite profonde difficili da risanare...e lui avrebbe dovuto considerarlo, insieme a tutti i rischi…Marty*


----------



## oro.blu (3 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> *Olè! L’ho detto, così siamo a posto subito !! sul serio, eccomi qui, sono giorni che vi leggo e devo dire che , oltre che straziante, è stato molto interessante, ho capito aspetti psicologici (e non ) del tradito, del traditore, ho trovato saggezza e pacatezza ma anche sfrontatezza e provocazioni….ho trovato inviti a riflettere, a contestualizzare, a non buttare tutto all’aria, che mai mi sarei aspettata…comunque, ecco la mia storia ( mi dispiace, sarà un lenzuolone..) : ho 49 anni, mio marito 54, stiamo insieme da 20 anni, due figli ( una femmina di 15 e un maschio di 13 ) , viviamo in una casa che abbiamo comprato due anni fa ( quindi con un mutuo addosso) , lavoriamo entrambi, io part- time per seguire la famiglia….siamo sempre stati considerati una coppia solida (ora non so più cosa significhi questo ), mio marito mi ha SEMPRE molto corteggiato, ed ero quella presa in giro dalle amiche perché, fino all’anno scorso, ricevevo ancora messaggini con cuoricini, romanticherie etc….quindi è chiaro che la stron** sono io che, IN EFFETTI, negli ultimi anni non sono stata molto bene in salute, una malattia autoimmune alla tiroide con tanti begli effetti fisici e psicologici e una bella componente ereditaria mi hanno portato a rinchiudermi in un circolo di apatia ( chiamamola anche depressione, probabilmente)  senza quasi rendermi conto, quello stato di vuoto, di chiusura, di mancanza di gioia di vivere era diventata la mia normalità, forse pensavo di non meritare di vivere in un altro modo….mi ha allontanato sempre di più da mio marito, anche fisicamente, ( e non ha fatto di me neanche una brava madre ) , lui dice di aver fatto tanto per cambiare questa situazione, io non ho visto tutti questi tentativi, anzi spesso non mi sono sentita capita nella mia “malattia” ( con la quale, come ho spesso detto, ho fatto l’errore di identificarmi fin troppo, arrivando a sentire solo rabbia e desolazione per tutte le conseguenze negative che mi portava) , sentendomi anche presa in giro, davanti ad amici comuni per i tentativi alternativi di cura o perché magari, mi vestivo in maniera sciatta, nel periodo peggiore…nonostante questi miei risentimenti , ho il grandissimo rimorso di aver avvelenato completamente la nostra relazione, allontanandolo anche fisicamente (rapporti molto sporadici e tra mille ansie per la stanchezza, i figli che sono nelle stanze vicine, etc ) e non investendo e lavorando sul rapporto di coppia, come invece si dovrebbe fare….comunque, evidentemente esasperato e addolorato, mio marito invece di mettermi di fronte al suo malessere “costringendomi” a farmi aiutare da uno specialista, ha ritenuto ( con molta poca lealtà ) di concedersi un’evasione, una breve storiella parallela, tra l’altro vissuta non con senso di colpa ( come uno si potrebbe immaginare ) ma vantandosene ( mentre io ancora non lo sapevo ) con amici ,amiche comuni, cognate….tutti che hanno dato la loro benedizione…..l’estate scorsa, l’ho scoperto ascoltando casualmente una sua conversazione telefonica, tranquillamente dal salotto di casa, mentre io in teoria ero andata a riposare, ma poiché non mi riuscivo ad addormentare, ho solo sentito ( anche distrattamente, in realtà ) che , parlando con un suo amico, abbassava il tono di voce e faceva risatine, commenti strani….mi è rimasta addosso per un giorno una sensazione molto strana e poi,per levarmi il dubbio, ho fatto quello che in venti anni di relazione non avevo MAI neanche pensato, ossia mentre lui faceva la doccia, ho sbirciato di nascosto il suo cellulare..e bam…,,mi è crollato il mondo addosso,ho trovato una conversazione molto piccante su WA con una tipa…cuore fermo…..non ho detto niente, il giorno dopo, a mozzichi e bocconi, ho letto di più, sempre di nascosto, ho capito che era una tipa agganciata su Tinder ( del quale ignoravo l’esistenza..) , si era presentato GIUSTAMENTE come un marito, molto innamorato di sua moglie, ma in grande astinenza sessuale, e così proseguivano alludendo a sesso virtuale fatto con lei  magari la sera prima ( a quel punto non su wa , magari in altro modo ) commentando i rispettivi godimenti,  di foto scambiate, preferenze sessuali,, gadget e biancheria hot, film hard, posizioni preferite, e così via, parlando anche di due incontri a pranzo, del fatto che non avevano consumato “realmente” e forse mai l’avrebbero fatto ( anche lei si dichiarava comunque felice del suo compagno) …sono stata malissimo ( a parte che spiare qualcuno dal buco della serratura ( anche metaforicamente ) è sempre brutto e degradante, le persone spesso quando sanno di non essere viste o sentite, danno il peggio di se, senza freni ) ..lui rappresentava per me la fiducia e l’integrità  assolute, al di là delle problematiche che avevamo, e quindi la botta è stata forte, causandomi un vero e proprio shock , sono rimasta in stato catatonico per una settimana, leggendo ogni mattina di nascosto gli sviluppi del giorno prima, e poi l’ho affrontato, dicendo prima se dovesse dirmi qualcosa, lui ovviamente ha negato, allora ho detto tutto e lui, con sorriso ebete, prima ha detto che era non era vero, poi che era solo una scemenza, un gioco, poi che era colpa mia, e poi non so più che altro…..io sono stata malissimo, mi si è chiuso lo stomaco, riuscivo SOLO a piangere ( tantissimo ), ad andare al lavoro ( forte senso del dovere ) , a cercare di non far capire nulla ai ragazzi ( mentre volevo solo morire) e mi si è chiuso lo stomanco ( perso mille mila kili in poco tempo )*
> 
> *….lui, che comunque ci ha messo diversi giorni a chiedere scusa ( e neanche in  maniera troppo convincente, ad un certo punto è anche sbottato “ la colpa è tua che hai letto i messaggi “. E ,a lla mia domanda, su cosa avrebbe provato, se avessi fatto io tutto quello al suo posto, ha risposto che sarebbe stato felice per me!!! Che marito svedese!!.) …io, purtroppo questo è il mio carattere, mi sono chiusa in un mutismo quasi assoluto, offesa da tante cose ( sempre leggendo quei messaggi, oltre a vedere che lei “prendeva in giro” me dicendo “ eh, chissà ora che muso tua moglie”, “ora è meglio che chiudiamo o magari tua moglie chissà che dice “ mi sono resa conto che lui le ha detto tante cose di me, della nostra famiglia, dei figli, cose anche intime…e ovviamente si è presentato come vittima ASSOLUTA, come se lui fosse perfetto…e le raccontava che l’ultima volta che aveva baciato una donna con passione , era stato 8 anni prima ( colpo di scena : non ero io!!), facendo riferimento ad un’altra storia….in più, nelle conversazioni spiate in quel periodo con suo cugino, sua sorella, tutti a dirgli che faceva bene, che ogni lasciata è persa, che io ero una stronza..compreso una nostra amica comune, con la quale si era confidato e con il quale si sentiva e scriveva spesso, anche flirtando apertamente con lei ( ed è amico del marito ..)….in più raccontava che quando 5 anni fa è andato in terapia per un periodo  da una psicologa ( apparentemente per gestire le conseguenze psicologiche di un incidente di bici molto brutto, che lo ha lasciato estremamente dolorante per la schiena e arrabbiato con il mondo , mentre io ho fatto di tutto per aiutarlo e per gestire tutte le difficoltà di quel periodo) mentre io ho sempre saputo che parlavano di questo, per lo più, invece è uscito fuori che parlava di noi, del nostro matrimonio, e che era giunto alla conclusione, con l’aiuto della psicologa , che dovevamo chiudere….peccato che io non l’ho mai saputo, che non me lo ha fatto mai capire in nessun modo, che mi diceva e scriveva solo che mi amava, che voleva costruire mille cose con me….però ad amici e parenti raccontava un’altra verità )..quindi mi sono sentita tradita in mille modi ( non in quello fisico, ma a questo punto conta poco ) arrivando a scoprire una persona completamente diversa da come io la conoscevo….nel mese di luglio abbiamo fatto un tentativo di terapia di coppia da una psicologa, ma dopo pochi incontri, ho scelto io di interrompere, perché non vedevo da parte sua quella sincerità ( mentiva su cose che io sapevo per certe ) che era il presupposto per tentare ( forse ) di recuperare….quando ci si è posto il problema di cosa dire ai nostri ragazzi, io ho scelto ( e mi sono imposta su questo ) sul fatto di non dire niente, di tentare di far finta di nulla, non mi sentivo di dare questo dolore e delusione ai miei figli che, tra l’altro, spesso ci facevano notare come fossero felici e orgogliosi del fatto che eravamo una delle poche coppie, tra i genitori dei loro amici, a stare ancora insieme. Da allora diciamo che, dopo un po’ di tentativi suoi di riaprire un dialogo ( che però non mi sono sembrati ne convincenti ne sinceri ) viviamo come estranei, per me purtroppo è impossibile avere ancora fiducia in lui, e con questa se ne è andata anche la stima, alla base di qualsiasi rapporto…a peggiorare la situazione, a dicembre, mia figlia 15 anni, ha cominciato a soffrire di attacchi di panico, prima a scuola , poi in altri luoghi, e lei , che solitamente è un cane “alfa” , tosta e strafottente, è diventata debole, ha vissuto le vacanze buttata su un divano, senza la forza di fare niente… l’abbiamo convinta ( facilmente, perché lei stessa ne sentiva l’esigenza, pur dicendoci che lei non sapeva perché stava male, e che non era successo niente di specifico) a parlare con una psicologa ( e psicoterapeuta) molto brava, , ha avuto un miglioramento iniziale mentre ora dice che non le piace e che non ci vuole più andare ma continua  a stare male….visto che la psicologa  è veramente carina e accogliente, ho pensato di chiederle anche io degli incontri perché ora non sono più sicura di niente, so solo che sto male come una bestia ferita, non capisco se sto facendo del male ai miei figli credendo invece di proteggerli (voglio affidarmi anche alla sua esperienza in tribunale per una eventuale causa di separazione e il relativo impatto psicologico sui figli  , lei conosce tanti avvocati….sono andata a parlare con lei, che sapeva solo che noi eravamo separati in casa ( glielo avevamo detto in maniera riservata ) , come mio solito in questi ultimi mesi , ho pianto dall’inizio alla fine, ormai ho poco controllo sulle mie emozioni, abbiamo iniziato a parlare della nostra situazione, delle scelte che eventualmente dovrò fare, di come sono io, della mia famiglia di origine ( anche i miei genitori erano separati in casa ).. chiaramente la dot.ssa dice che c’è TANTISSIMO da lavorare su di me, e quindi ci sto andando volentieri, mi aiuta….con mio marito la comunicazione ormai è essenziale, io continuo a farmi del male spiando la mattina il suo cellulare ( cosa che secondo me lui sa, visto che spesso  le conversazioni sono monche, come se fosse stato cancellato qualche messaggio) e ho letto da msg vari che lui ormai si è rassegnato ( per colpa del mio atteggiamento, dice lui..) ad essere separato in casa, che non sente più freni psicologici e infatti ha rimesso in moto Tinder, ha conosciuto un’altra tipa, con la quale si è presentato sempre come la volta precedente , tutti e due belli diretti e senza tabù, si sono visti a pranzo , sono andati una sera al cinema insieme, e parlano tanto di come sarebbe un loro rapporto fisico…e ci arriveranno presto……tutto questo mi fa stare male, io non so più quello che provo per lui, credo solo odio, rabbia, delusione e schifo…le poche amiche o i miei fratelli, con i quali mi sono confidata, dicono che avrei dovuto fare uno sforzo per andargli  incontro e capire, che lui mi ha sempre amato, che abbiamo due figli, che la fuga che ha messo in atto da me  potrebbe non essere una fuga dall'amore che prova o provava per me, ma solo una scappatoia maldestra di prendere ossigeno. …io non riesco a perdonarlo o  a perdonarmi, non capisco se ancora ci potrebbe mai essere amore passionale tra di noi, se può invece rimanere solo affetto o forse neanche quello..penso che stavamo male entrambi ( io certo non ero felice nel mio matrimonio )  ma entrambi non abbiamo avuto il coraggio di affrontare correttamente le situazioni , considerato che il tradimento lascia ferite profonde difficili da risanare...e lui avrebbe dovuto considerarlo, insieme a tutti i rischi…Marty*


Ciao,
Mi sembra che hai o avete cercato di percorrere tutte le strade possibili per restare una coppia. Non mi sembra ne sia uscito nulla di buono se non una grave sofferenza da parte di tua figlia.
I figli preferiscono la tranquillità che una famiglia falsa.

:abbraccio:


----------



## patroclo (3 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ciao,
> Mi sembra che hai o avete cercato di percorrere tutte le strade possibili per restare una coppia. Non mi sembra ne sia uscito nulla di buono se non una grave sofferenza da parte di tua figlia.
> I figli preferiscono la tranquillità che una famiglia falsa.
> 
> :abbraccio:


....veramente a me sembra tutt'altro, problemi affrontati nei modi e tempi sbagliati ..... comunque non sono la persona giusta per commentare la tua storia. 
Mi spiace per il tuo dolore...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> *Olè! L’ho detto, così siamo a posto subito !! sul serio, eccomi qui, sono giorni che vi leggo e devo dire che , oltre che straziante, è stato molto interessante, ho capito aspetti psicologici (e non ) del tradito, del traditore, ho trovato saggezza e pacatezza ma anche sfrontatezza e provocazioni….ho trovato inviti a riflettere, a contestualizzare, a non buttare tutto all’aria, che mai mi sarei aspettata…comunque, ecco la mia storia ( mi dispiace, sarà un lenzuolone..) : ho 49 anni, mio marito 54, stiamo insieme da 20 anni, due figli ( una femmina di 15 e un maschio di 13 ) , viviamo in una casa che abbiamo comprato due anni fa ( quindi con un mutuo addosso) , lavoriamo entrambi, io part- time per seguire la famiglia….siamo sempre stati considerati una coppia solida (ora non so più cosa significhi questo ), mio marito mi ha SEMPRE molto corteggiato, ed ero quella presa in giro dalle amiche perché, fino all’anno scorso, ricevevo ancora messaggini con cuoricini, romanticherie etc….quindi è chiaro che la stron** sono io che, IN EFFETTI, negli ultimi anni non sono stata molto bene in salute, una malattia autoimmune alla tiroide con tanti begli effetti fisici e psicologici e una bella componente ereditaria mi hanno portato a rinchiudermi in un circolo di apatia ( chiamamola anche depressione, probabilmente)  senza quasi rendermi conto, quello stato di vuoto, di chiusura, di mancanza di gioia di vivere era diventata la mia normalità, forse pensavo di non meritare di vivere in un altro modo….mi ha allontanato sempre di più da mio marito, anche fisicamente, ( e non ha fatto di me neanche una brava madre ) , lui dice di aver fatto tanto per cambiare questa situazione, io non ho visto tutti questi tentativi, anzi spesso non mi sono sentita capita nella mia “malattia” ( con la quale, come ho spesso detto, ho fatto l’errore di identificarmi fin troppo, arrivando a sentire solo rabbia e desolazione per tutte le conseguenze negative che mi portava) , sentendomi anche presa in giro, davanti ad amici comuni per i tentativi alternativi di cura o perché magari, mi vestivo in maniera sciatta, nel periodo peggiore…nonostante questi miei risentimenti , ho il grandissimo rimorso di aver avvelenato completamente la nostra relazione, allontanandolo anche fisicamente (rapporti molto sporadici e tra mille ansie per la stanchezza, i figli che sono nelle stanze vicine, etc ) e non investendo e lavorando sul rapporto di coppia, come invece si dovrebbe fare….comunque, evidentemente esasperato e addolorato, mio marito invece di mettermi di fronte al suo malessere “costringendomi” a farmi aiutare da uno specialista, ha ritenuto ( con molta poca lealtà ) di concedersi un’evasione, una breve storiella parallela, tra l’altro vissuta non con senso di colpa ( come uno si potrebbe immaginare ) ma vantandosene ( mentre io ancora non lo sapevo ) con amici ,amiche comuni, cognate….tutti che hanno dato la loro benedizione…..l’estate scorsa, l’ho scoperto ascoltando casualmente una sua conversazione telefonica, tranquillamente dal salotto di casa, mentre io in teoria ero andata a riposare, ma poiché non mi riuscivo ad addormentare, ho solo sentito ( anche distrattamente, in realtà ) che , parlando con un suo amico, abbassava il tono di voce e faceva risatine, commenti strani….mi è rimasta addosso per un giorno una sensazione molto strana e poi,per levarmi il dubbio, ho fatto quello che in venti anni di relazione non avevo MAI neanche pensato, ossia mentre lui faceva la doccia, ho sbirciato di nascosto il suo cellulare..e bam…,,mi è crollato il mondo addosso,ho trovato una conversazione molto piccante su WA con una tipa…cuore fermo…..non ho detto niente, il giorno dopo, a mozzichi e bocconi, ho letto di più, sempre di nascosto, ho capito che era una tipa agganciata su Tinder ( del quale ignoravo l’esistenza..) , si era presentato GIUSTAMENTE come un marito, molto innamorato di sua moglie, ma in grande astinenza sessuale, e così proseguivano alludendo a sesso virtuale fatto con lei  magari la sera prima ( a quel punto non su wa , magari in altro modo ) commentando i rispettivi godimenti,  di foto scambiate, preferenze sessuali,, gadget e biancheria hot, film hard, posizioni preferite, e così via, parlando anche di due incontri a pranzo, del fatto che non avevano consumato “realmente” e forse mai l’avrebbero fatto ( anche lei si dichiarava comunque felice del suo compagno) …sono stata malissimo ( a parte che spiare qualcuno dal buco della serratura ( anche metaforicamente ) è sempre brutto e degradante, le persone spesso quando sanno di non essere viste o sentite, danno il peggio di se, senza freni ) ..lui rappresentava per me la fiducia e l’integrità  assolute, al di là delle problematiche che avevamo, e quindi la botta è stata forte, causandomi un vero e proprio shock , sono rimasta in stato catatonico per una settimana, leggendo ogni mattina di nascosto gli sviluppi del giorno prima, e poi l’ho affrontato, dicendo prima se dovesse dirmi qualcosa, lui ovviamente ha negato, allora ho detto tutto e lui, con sorriso ebete, prima ha detto che era non era vero, poi che era solo una scemenza, un gioco, poi che era colpa mia, e poi non so più che altro…..io sono stata malissimo, mi si è chiuso lo stomaco, riuscivo SOLO a piangere ( tantissimo ), ad andare al lavoro ( forte senso del dovere ) , a cercare di non far capire nulla ai ragazzi ( mentre volevo solo morire) e mi si è chiuso lo stomanco ( perso mille mila kili in poco tempo )*
> 
> *….lui, che comunque ci ha messo diversi giorni a chiedere scusa ( e neanche in  maniera troppo convincente, ad un certo punto è anche sbottato “ la colpa è tua che hai letto i messaggi “. E ,a lla mia domanda, su cosa avrebbe provato, se avessi fatto io tutto quello al suo posto, ha risposto che sarebbe stato felice per me!!! Che marito svedese!!.) …io, purtroppo questo è il mio carattere, mi sono chiusa in un mutismo quasi assoluto, offesa da tante cose ( sempre leggendo quei messaggi, oltre a vedere che lei “prendeva in giro” me dicendo “ eh, chissà ora che muso tua moglie”, “ora è meglio che chiudiamo o magari tua moglie chissà che dice “ mi sono resa conto che lui le ha detto tante cose di me, della nostra famiglia, dei figli, cose anche intime…e ovviamente si è presentato come vittima ASSOLUTA, come se lui fosse perfetto…e le raccontava che l’ultima volta che aveva baciato una donna con passione , era stato 8 anni prima ( colpo di scena : non ero io!!), facendo riferimento ad un’altra storia….in più, nelle conversazioni spiate in quel periodo con suo cugino, sua sorella, tutti a dirgli che faceva bene, che ogni lasciata è persa, che io ero una stronza..compreso una nostra amica comune, con la quale si era confidato e con il quale si sentiva e scriveva spesso, anche flirtando apertamente con lei ( ed è amico del marito ..)….in più raccontava che quando 5 anni fa è andato in terapia per un periodo  da una psicologa ( apparentemente per gestire le conseguenze psicologiche di un incidente di bici molto brutto, che lo ha lasciato estremamente dolorante per la schiena e arrabbiato con il mondo , mentre io ho fatto di tutto per aiutarlo e per gestire tutte le difficoltà di quel periodo) mentre io ho sempre saputo che parlavano di questo, per lo più, invece è uscito fuori che parlava di noi, del nostro matrimonio, e che era giunto alla conclusione, con l’aiuto della psicologa , che dovevamo chiudere….peccato che io non l’ho mai saputo, che non me lo ha fatto mai capire in nessun modo, che mi diceva e scriveva solo che mi amava, che voleva costruire mille cose con me….però ad amici e parenti raccontava un’altra verità )..quindi mi sono sentita tradita in mille modi ( non in quello fisico, ma a questo punto conta poco ) arrivando a scoprire una persona completamente diversa da come io la conoscevo….nel mese di luglio abbiamo fatto un tentativo di terapia di coppia da una psicologa, ma dopo pochi incontri, ho scelto io di interrompere, perché non vedevo da parte sua quella sincerità ( mentiva su cose che io sapevo per certe ) che era il presupposto per tentare ( forse ) di recuperare….quando ci si è posto il problema di cosa dire ai nostri ragazzi, io ho scelto ( e mi sono imposta su questo ) sul fatto di non dire niente, di tentare di far finta di nulla, non mi sentivo di dare questo dolore e delusione ai miei figli che, tra l’altro, spesso ci facevano notare come fossero felici e orgogliosi del fatto che eravamo una delle poche coppie, tra i genitori dei loro amici, a stare ancora insieme. Da allora diciamo che, dopo un po’ di tentativi suoi di riaprire un dialogo ( che però non mi sono sembrati ne convincenti ne sinceri ) viviamo come estranei, per me purtroppo è impossibile avere ancora fiducia in lui, e con questa se ne è andata anche la stima, alla base di qualsiasi rapporto…a peggiorare la situazione, a dicembre, mia figlia 15 anni, ha cominciato a soffrire di attacchi di panico, prima a scuola , poi in altri luoghi, e lei , che solitamente è un cane “alfa” , tosta e strafottente, è diventata debole, ha vissuto le vacanze buttata su un divano, senza la forza di fare niente… l’abbiamo convinta ( facilmente, perché lei stessa ne sentiva l’esigenza, pur dicendoci che lei non sapeva perché stava male, e che non era successo niente di specifico) a parlare con una psicologa ( e psicoterapeuta) molto brava, , ha avuto un miglioramento iniziale mentre ora dice che non le piace e che non ci vuole più andare ma continua  a stare male….visto che la psicologa  è veramente carina e accogliente, ho pensato di chiederle anche io degli incontri perché ora non sono più sicura di niente, so solo che sto male come una bestia ferita, non capisco se sto facendo del male ai miei figli credendo invece di proteggerli (voglio affidarmi anche alla sua esperienza in tribunale per una eventuale causa di separazione e il relativo impatto psicologico sui figli  , lei conosce tanti avvocati….sono andata a parlare con lei, che sapeva solo che noi eravamo separati in casa ( glielo avevamo detto in maniera riservata ) , come mio solito in questi ultimi mesi , ho pianto dall’inizio alla fine, ormai ho poco controllo sulle mie emozioni, abbiamo iniziato a parlare della nostra situazione, delle scelte che eventualmente dovrò fare, di come sono io, della mia famiglia di origine ( anche i miei genitori erano separati in casa ).. chiaramente la dot.ssa dice che c’è TANTISSIMO da lavorare su di me, e quindi ci sto andando volentieri, mi aiuta….con mio marito la comunicazione ormai è essenziale, io continuo a farmi del male spiando la mattina il suo cellulare ( cosa che secondo me lui sa, visto che spesso  le conversazioni sono monche, come se fosse stato cancellato qualche messaggio) e ho letto da msg vari che lui ormai si è rassegnato ( per colpa del mio atteggiamento, dice lui..) ad essere separato in casa, che non sente più freni psicologici e infatti ha rimesso in moto Tinder, ha conosciuto un’altra tipa, con la quale si è presentato sempre come la volta precedente , tutti e due belli diretti e senza tabù, si sono visti a pranzo , sono andati una sera al cinema insieme, e parlano tanto di come sarebbe un loro rapporto fisico…e ci arriveranno presto……tutto questo mi fa stare male, io non so più quello che provo per lui, credo solo odio, rabbia, delusione e schifo…le poche amiche o i miei fratelli, con i quali mi sono confidata, dicono che avrei dovuto fare uno sforzo per andargli  incontro e capire, che lui mi ha sempre amato, che abbiamo due figli, che la fuga che ha messo in atto da me  potrebbe non essere una fuga dall'amore che prova o provava per me, ma solo una scappatoia maldestra di prendere ossigeno. …io non riesco a perdonarlo o  a perdonarmi, non capisco se ancora ci potrebbe mai essere amore passionale tra di noi, se può invece rimanere solo affetto o forse neanche quello..penso che stavamo male entrambi ( io certo non ero felice nel mio matrimonio )  ma entrambi non abbiamo avuto il coraggio di affrontare correttamente le situazioni , considerato che il tradimento lascia ferite profonde difficili da risanare...e lui avrebbe dovuto considerarlo, insieme a tutti i rischi…Marty*


Ciao Marty. Benvenuta.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2016)

*...*

Ciao.. Ho letto tutto..
Mi riservo di dir qualcosa più avanti...
Ma al di la dei meriti o dei demeriti che ti dai sul fatto di esser stata tradita, il modo è stato sicuramente goffo, indelicato e un po vile...
Benvenuta!


----------



## Eratò (3 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> *Olè! L’ho detto, così siamo a posto subito !! sul serio, eccomi qui, sono giorni che vi leggo e devo dire che , oltre che straziante, è stato molto interessante, ho capito aspetti psicologici (e non ) del tradito, del traditore, ho trovato saggezza e pacatezza ma anche sfrontatezza e provocazioni….ho trovato inviti a riflettere, a contestualizzare, a non buttare tutto all’aria, che mai mi sarei aspettata…comunque, ecco la mia storia ( mi dispiace, sarà un lenzuolone..) : ho 49 anni, mio marito 54, stiamo insieme da 20 anni, due figli ( una femmina di 15 e un maschio di 13 ) , viviamo in una casa che abbiamo comprato due anni fa ( quindi con un mutuo addosso) , lavoriamo entrambi, io part- time per seguire la famiglia….siamo sempre stati considerati una coppia solida (ora non so più cosa significhi questo ), mio marito mi ha SEMPRE molto corteggiato, ed ero quella presa in giro dalle amiche perché, fino all’anno scorso, ricevevo ancora messaggini con cuoricini, romanticherie etc….quindi è chiaro che la stron** sono io che, IN EFFETTI, negli ultimi anni non sono stata molto bene in salute, una malattia autoimmune alla tiroide con tanti begli effetti fisici e psicologici e una bella componente ereditaria mi hanno portato a rinchiudermi in un circolo di apatia ( chiamamola anche depressione, probabilmente)  senza quasi rendermi conto, quello stato di vuoto, di chiusura, di mancanza di gioia di vivere era diventata la mia normalità, forse pensavo di non meritare di vivere in un altro modo….mi ha allontanato sempre di più da mio marito, anche fisicamente, ( e non ha fatto di me neanche una brava madre ) , lui dice di aver fatto tanto per cambiare questa situazione, io non ho visto tutti questi tentativi, anzi spesso non mi sono sentita capita nella mia “malattia” ( con la quale, come ho spesso detto, ho fatto l’errore di identificarmi fin troppo, arrivando a sentire solo rabbia e desolazione per tutte le conseguenze negative che mi portava) , sentendomi anche presa in giro, davanti ad amici comuni per i tentativi alternativi di cura o perché magari, mi vestivo in maniera sciatta, nel periodo peggiore…nonostante questi miei risentimenti , ho il grandissimo rimorso di aver avvelenato completamente la nostra relazione, allontanandolo anche fisicamente (rapporti molto sporadici e tra mille ansie per la stanchezza, i figli che sono nelle stanze vicine, etc ) e non investendo e lavorando sul rapporto di coppia, come invece si dovrebbe fare….comunque, evidentemente esasperato e addolorato, mio marito invece di mettermi di fronte al suo malessere “costringendomi” a farmi aiutare da uno specialista, ha ritenuto ( con molta poca lealtà ) di concedersi un’evasione, una breve storiella parallela, tra l’altro vissuta non con senso di colpa ( come uno si potrebbe immaginare ) ma vantandosene ( mentre io ancora non lo sapevo ) con amici ,amiche comuni, cognate….tutti che hanno dato la loro benedizione…..l’estate scorsa, l’ho scoperto ascoltando casualmente una sua conversazione telefonica, tranquillamente dal salotto di casa, mentre io in teoria ero andata a riposare, ma poiché non mi riuscivo ad addormentare, ho solo sentito ( anche distrattamente, in realtà ) che , parlando con un suo amico, abbassava il tono di voce e faceva risatine, commenti strani….mi è rimasta addosso per un giorno una sensazione molto strana e poi,per levarmi il dubbio, ho fatto quello che in venti anni di relazione non avevo MAI neanche pensato, ossia mentre lui faceva la doccia, ho sbirciato di nascosto il suo cellulare..e bam…,,mi è crollato il mondo addosso,ho trovato una conversazione molto piccante su WA con una tipa…cuore fermo…..non ho detto niente, il giorno dopo, a mozzichi e bocconi, ho letto di più, sempre di nascosto, ho capito che era una tipa agganciata su Tinder ( del quale ignoravo l’esistenza..) , si era presentato GIUSTAMENTE come un marito, molto innamorato di sua moglie, ma in grande astinenza sessuale, e così proseguivano alludendo a sesso virtuale fatto con lei  magari la sera prima ( a quel punto non su wa , magari in altro modo ) commentando i rispettivi godimenti,  di foto scambiate, preferenze sessuali,, gadget e biancheria hot, film hard, posizioni preferite, e così via, parlando anche di due incontri a pranzo, del fatto che non avevano consumato “realmente” e forse mai l’avrebbero fatto ( anche lei si dichiarava comunque felice del suo compagno) …sono stata malissimo ( a parte che spiare qualcuno dal buco della serratura ( anche metaforicamente ) è sempre brutto e degradante, le persone spesso quando sanno di non essere viste o sentite, danno il peggio di se, senza freni ) ..lui rappresentava per me la fiducia e l’integrità  assolute, al di là delle problematiche che avevamo, e quindi la botta è stata forte, causandomi un vero e proprio shock , sono rimasta in stato catatonico per una settimana, leggendo ogni mattina di nascosto gli sviluppi del giorno prima, e poi l’ho affrontato, dicendo prima se dovesse dirmi qualcosa, lui ovviamente ha negato, allora ho detto tutto e lui, con sorriso ebete, prima ha detto che era non era vero, poi che era solo una scemenza, un gioco, poi che era colpa mia, e poi non so più che altro…..io sono stata malissimo, mi si è chiuso lo stomaco, riuscivo SOLO a piangere ( tantissimo ), ad andare al lavoro ( forte senso del dovere ) , a cercare di non far capire nulla ai ragazzi ( mentre volevo solo morire) e mi si è chiuso lo stomanco ( perso mille mila kili in poco tempo )*
> 
> *….lui, che comunque ci ha messo diversi giorni a chiedere scusa ( e neanche in  maniera troppo convincente, ad un certo punto è anche sbottato “ la colpa è tua che hai letto i messaggi “. E ,a lla mia domanda, su cosa avrebbe provato, se avessi fatto io tutto quello al suo posto, ha risposto che sarebbe stato felice per me!!! Che marito svedese!!.) …io, purtroppo questo è il mio carattere, mi sono chiusa in un mutismo quasi assoluto, offesa da tante cose ( sempre leggendo quei messaggi, oltre a vedere che lei “prendeva in giro” me dicendo “ eh, chissà ora che muso tua moglie”, “ora è meglio che chiudiamo o magari tua moglie chissà che dice “ mi sono resa conto che lui le ha detto tante cose di me, della nostra famiglia, dei figli, cose anche intime…e ovviamente si è presentato come vittima ASSOLUTA, come se lui fosse perfetto…e le raccontava che l’ultima volta che aveva baciato una donna con passione , era stato 8 anni prima ( colpo di scena : non ero io!!), facendo riferimento ad un’altra storia….in più, nelle conversazioni spiate in quel periodo con suo cugino, sua sorella, tutti a dirgli che faceva bene, che ogni lasciata è persa, che io ero una stronza..compreso una nostra amica comune, con la quale si era confidato e con il quale si sentiva e scriveva spesso, anche flirtando apertamente con lei ( ed è amico del marito ..)….in più raccontava che quando 5 anni fa è andato in terapia per un periodo  da una psicologa ( apparentemente per gestire le conseguenze psicologiche di un incidente di bici molto brutto, che lo ha lasciato estremamente dolorante per la schiena e arrabbiato con il mondo , mentre io ho fatto di tutto per aiutarlo e per gestire tutte le difficoltà di quel periodo) mentre io ho sempre saputo che parlavano di questo, per lo più, invece è uscito fuori che parlava di noi, del nostro matrimonio, e che era giunto alla conclusione, con l’aiuto della psicologa , che dovevamo chiudere….peccato che io non l’ho mai saputo, che non me lo ha fatto mai capire in nessun modo, che mi diceva e scriveva solo che mi amava, che voleva costruire mille cose con me….però ad amici e parenti raccontava un’altra verità )..quindi mi sono sentita tradita in mille modi ( non in quello fisico, ma a questo punto conta poco ) arrivando a scoprire una persona completamente diversa da come io la conoscevo….nel mese di luglio abbiamo fatto un tentativo di terapia di coppia da una psicologa, ma dopo pochi incontri, ho scelto io di interrompere, perché non vedevo da parte sua quella sincerità ( mentiva su cose che io sapevo per certe ) che era il presupposto per tentare ( forse ) di recuperare….quando ci si è posto il problema di cosa dire ai nostri ragazzi, io ho scelto ( e mi sono imposta su questo ) sul fatto di non dire niente, di tentare di far finta di nulla, non mi sentivo di dare questo dolore e delusione ai miei figli che, tra l’altro, spesso ci facevano notare come fossero felici e orgogliosi del fatto che eravamo una delle poche coppie, tra i genitori dei loro amici, a stare ancora insieme. Da allora diciamo che, dopo un po’ di tentativi suoi di riaprire un dialogo ( che però non mi sono sembrati ne convincenti ne sinceri ) viviamo come estranei, per me purtroppo è impossibile avere ancora fiducia in lui, e con questa se ne è andata anche la stima, alla base di qualsiasi rapporto…a peggiorare la situazione, a dicembre, mia figlia 15 anni, ha cominciato a soffrire di attacchi di panico, prima a scuola , poi in altri luoghi, e lei , che solitamente è un cane “alfa” , tosta e strafottente, è diventata debole, ha vissuto le vacanze buttata su un divano, senza la forza di fare niente… l’abbiamo convinta ( facilmente, perché lei stessa ne sentiva l’esigenza, pur dicendoci che lei non sapeva perché stava male, e che non era successo niente di specifico) a parlare con una psicologa ( e psicoterapeuta) molto brava, , ha avuto un miglioramento iniziale mentre ora dice che non le piace e che non ci vuole più andare ma continua  a stare male….visto che la psicologa  è veramente carina e accogliente, ho pensato di chiederle anche io degli incontri perché ora non sono più sicura di niente, so solo che sto male come una bestia ferita, non capisco se sto facendo del male ai miei figli credendo invece di proteggerli (voglio affidarmi anche alla sua esperienza in tribunale per una eventuale causa di separazione e il relativo impatto psicologico sui figli  , lei conosce tanti avvocati….sono andata a parlare con lei, che sapeva solo che noi eravamo separati in casa ( glielo avevamo detto in maniera riservata ) , come mio solito in questi ultimi mesi , ho pianto dall’inizio alla fine, ormai ho poco controllo sulle mie emozioni, abbiamo iniziato a parlare della nostra situazione, delle scelte che eventualmente dovrò fare, di come sono io, della mia famiglia di origine ( anche i miei genitori erano separati in casa ).. chiaramente la dot.ssa dice che c’è TANTISSIMO da lavorare su di me, e quindi ci sto andando volentieri, mi aiuta….con mio marito la comunicazione ormai è essenziale, io continuo a farmi del male spiando la mattina il suo cellulare ( cosa che secondo me lui sa, visto che spesso  le conversazioni sono monche, come se fosse stato cancellato qualche messaggio) e ho letto da msg vari che lui ormai si è rassegnato ( per colpa del mio atteggiamento, dice lui..) ad essere separato in casa, che non sente più freni psicologici e infatti ha rimesso in moto Tinder, ha conosciuto un’altra tipa, con la quale si è presentato sempre come la volta precedente , tutti e due belli diretti e senza tabù, si sono visti a pranzo , sono andati una sera al cinema insieme, e parlano tanto di come sarebbe un loro rapporto fisico…e ci arriveranno presto……tutto questo mi fa stare male, io non so più quello che provo per lui, credo solo odio, rabbia, delusione e schifo…le poche amiche o i miei fratelli, con i quali mi sono confidata, dicono che avrei dovuto fare uno sforzo per andargli  incontro e capire, che lui mi ha sempre amato, che abbiamo due figli, che la fuga che ha messo in atto da me  potrebbe non essere una fuga dall'amore che prova o provava per me, ma solo una scappatoia maldestra di prendere ossigeno. …io non riesco a perdonarlo o  a perdonarmi, non capisco se ancora ci potrebbe mai essere amore passionale tra di noi, se può invece rimanere solo affetto o forse neanche quello..penso che stavamo male entrambi ( io certo non ero felice nel mio matrimonio )  ma entrambi non abbiamo avuto il coraggio di affrontare correttamente le situazioni , considerato che il tradimento lascia ferite profonde difficili da risanare...e lui avrebbe dovuto considerarlo, insieme a tutti i rischi…Marty*




A primo impatto, quando sento e leggo storie come la tua, la prima domanda che mi viene in mente è quel "insieme nella buona e nella cattiva sorte, nella salute e nella malattia" che fine ha fatto? È diventato una frase d'effetto da dire durante la celebrazione del matrimonio per poi venir dimenticata come tutte le frasi ad effetto... Una leggenda metropolitana.Tuo marito si è scocciato, spazientito e ha iniziato a far l'adolescente in preda forse anche anchecad una crisi di mezza età. Non si è sentito al centro del attenzione (e visti i tuoi problemi di salute non doveva essere lui al centro del attenzione) e si è fatto il suo universo a parte con le benedizioni di amici e parenti ai quali raccontava.... È una prima impressione.Aspetto che racconti di più. Intanto benvenuta.


----------



## eagle (3 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> A primo impatto, quando sento e leggo storie come la tua, la prima domanda che mi viene in mente è quel "*insieme nella buona e nella cattiva sorte, nella salute e nella malattia*" che fine ha fatto? È diventato una frase d'effetto da dire durante la celebrazione del matrimonio per poi venir dimenticata come tutte le frasi ad effetto... Una leggenda metropolitana.Tuo marito si è scocciato, spazientito e ha iniziato a far l'adolescente in preda forse anche anchecad una crisi di mezza età. Non si è sentito al centro del attenzione (e visti i tuoi problemi di salute non doveva essere lui al centro del attenzione) e si è fatto il suo universo a parte con le benedizioni di amici e parenti ai quali raccontava.... È una prima impressione.Aspetto che racconti di più. Intanto benvenuta.


Mi domando spesso se valga anche il contrario, se cioè anche i traditi debbano considerare il tradimento "cattiva sorte"


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> *Olè! L’ho detto, così siamo a posto subito !! sul serio, eccomi qui, sono giorni che vi leggo e devo dire che , oltre che straziante, è stato molto interessante, ho capito aspetti psicologici (e non ) del tradito, del traditore, ho trovato saggezza e pacatezza ma anche sfrontatezza e provocazioni….ho trovato inviti a riflettere, a contestualizzare, a non buttare tutto all’aria, che mai mi sarei aspettata…comunque, ecco la mia storia ( mi dispiace, sarà un lenzuolone..) : ho 49 anni, mio marito 54, stiamo insieme da 20 anni, due figli ( una femmina di 15 e un maschio di 13 ) , viviamo in una casa che abbiamo comprato due anni fa ( quindi con un mutuo addosso) , lavoriamo entrambi, io part- time per seguire la famiglia….siamo sempre stati considerati una coppia solida (ora non so più cosa significhi questo ), mio marito mi ha SEMPRE molto corteggiato, ed ero quella presa in giro dalle amiche perché, fino all’anno scorso, ricevevo ancora messaggini con cuoricini, romanticherie etc….quindi è chiaro che la stron** sono io che, IN EFFETTI, negli ultimi anni non sono stata molto bene in salute, una malattia autoimmune alla tiroide con tanti begli effetti fisici e psicologici e una bella componente ereditaria mi hanno portato a rinchiudermi in un circolo di apatia ( chiamamola anche depressione, probabilmente)  senza quasi rendermi conto, quello stato di vuoto, di chiusura, di mancanza di gioia di vivere era diventata la mia normalità, forse pensavo di non meritare di vivere in un altro modo….mi ha allontanato sempre di più da mio marito, anche fisicamente, ( e non ha fatto di me neanche una brava madre ) , lui dice di aver fatto tanto per cambiare questa situazione, io non ho visto tutti questi tentativi, anzi spesso non mi sono sentita capita nella mia “malattia” ( con la quale, come ho spesso detto, ho fatto l’errore di identificarmi fin troppo, arrivando a sentire solo rabbia e desolazione per tutte le conseguenze negative che mi portava) , sentendomi anche presa in giro, davanti ad amici comuni per i tentativi alternativi di cura o perché magari, mi vestivo in maniera sciatta, nel periodo peggiore…nonostante questi miei risentimenti , ho il grandissimo rimorso di aver avvelenato completamente la nostra relazione, allontanandolo anche fisicamente (rapporti molto sporadici e tra mille ansie per la stanchezza, i figli che sono nelle stanze vicine, etc ) e non investendo e lavorando sul rapporto di coppia, come invece si dovrebbe fare….comunque, evidentemente esasperato e addolorato, mio marito invece di mettermi di fronte al suo malessere “costringendomi” a farmi aiutare da uno specialista, ha ritenuto ( con molta poca lealtà ) di concedersi un’evasione, una breve storiella parallela, tra l’altro vissuta non con senso di colpa ( come uno si potrebbe immaginare ) ma vantandosene ( mentre io ancora non lo sapevo ) con amici ,amiche comuni, cognate….tutti che hanno dato la loro benedizione…..l’estate scorsa, l’ho scoperto ascoltando casualmente una sua conversazione telefonica, tranquillamente dal salotto di casa, mentre io in teoria ero andata a riposare, ma poiché non mi riuscivo ad addormentare, ho solo sentito ( anche distrattamente, in realtà ) che , parlando con un suo amico, abbassava il tono di voce e faceva risatine, commenti strani….mi è rimasta addosso per un giorno una sensazione molto strana e poi,per levarmi il dubbio, ho fatto quello che in venti anni di relazione non avevo MAI neanche pensato, ossia mentre lui faceva la doccia, ho sbirciato di nascosto il suo cellulare..e bam…,,mi è crollato il mondo addosso,ho trovato una conversazione molto piccante su WA con una tipa…cuore fermo…..non ho detto niente, il giorno dopo, a mozzichi e bocconi, ho letto di più, sempre di nascosto, ho capito che era una tipa agganciata su Tinder ( del quale ignoravo l’esistenza..) , si era presentato GIUSTAMENTE come un marito, molto innamorato di sua moglie, ma in grande astinenza sessuale, e così proseguivano alludendo a sesso virtuale fatto con lei  magari la sera prima ( a quel punto non su wa , magari in altro modo ) commentando i rispettivi godimenti,  di foto scambiate, preferenze sessuali,, gadget e biancheria hot, film hard, posizioni preferite, e così via, parlando anche di due incontri a pranzo, del fatto che non avevano consumato “realmente” e forse mai l’avrebbero fatto ( anche lei si dichiarava comunque felice del suo compagno) …sono stata malissimo ( a parte che spiare qualcuno dal buco della serratura ( anche metaforicamente ) è sempre brutto e degradante, le persone spesso quando sanno di non essere viste o sentite, danno il peggio di se, senza freni ) ..lui rappresentava per me la fiducia e l’integrità  assolute, al di là delle problematiche che avevamo, e quindi la botta è stata forte, causandomi un vero e proprio shock , sono rimasta in stato catatonico per una settimana, leggendo ogni mattina di nascosto gli sviluppi del giorno prima, e poi l’ho affrontato, dicendo prima se dovesse dirmi qualcosa, lui ovviamente ha negato, allora ho detto tutto e lui, con sorriso ebete, prima ha detto che era non era vero, poi che era solo una scemenza, un gioco, poi che era colpa mia, e poi non so più che altro…..io sono stata malissimo, mi si è chiuso lo stomaco, riuscivo SOLO a piangere ( tantissimo ), ad andare al lavoro ( forte senso del dovere ) , a cercare di non far capire nulla ai ragazzi ( mentre volevo solo morire) e mi si è chiuso lo stomanco ( perso mille mila kili in poco tempo )*
> 
> *….lui, che comunque ci ha messo diversi giorni a chiedere scusa ( e neanche in  maniera troppo convincente, ad un certo punto è anche sbottato “ la colpa è tua che hai letto i messaggi “. E ,a lla mia domanda, su cosa avrebbe provato, se avessi fatto io tutto quello al suo posto, ha risposto che sarebbe stato felice per me!!! Che marito svedese!!.) …io, purtroppo questo è il mio carattere, mi sono chiusa in un mutismo quasi assoluto, offesa da tante cose ( sempre leggendo quei messaggi, oltre a vedere che lei “prendeva in giro” me dicendo “ eh, chissà ora che muso tua moglie”, “ora è meglio che chiudiamo o magari tua moglie chissà che dice “ mi sono resa conto che lui le ha detto tante cose di me, della nostra famiglia, dei figli, cose anche intime…e ovviamente si è presentato come vittima ASSOLUTA, come se lui fosse perfetto…e le raccontava che l’ultima volta che aveva baciato una donna con passione , era stato 8 anni prima ( colpo di scena : non ero io!!), facendo riferimento ad un’altra storia….in più, nelle conversazioni spiate in quel periodo con suo cugino, sua sorella, tutti a dirgli che faceva bene, che ogni lasciata è persa, che io ero una stronza..compreso una nostra amica comune, con la quale si era confidato e con il quale si sentiva e scriveva spesso, anche flirtando apertamente con lei ( ed è amico del marito ..)….in più raccontava che quando 5 anni fa è andato in terapia per un periodo  da una psicologa ( apparentemente per gestire le conseguenze psicologiche di un incidente di bici molto brutto, che lo ha lasciato estremamente dolorante per la schiena e arrabbiato con il mondo , mentre io ho fatto di tutto per aiutarlo e per gestire tutte le difficoltà di quel periodo) mentre io ho sempre saputo che parlavano di questo, per lo più, invece è uscito fuori che parlava di noi, del nostro matrimonio, e che era giunto alla conclusione, con l’aiuto della psicologa , che dovevamo chiudere….peccato che io non l’ho mai saputo, che non me lo ha fatto mai capire in nessun modo, che mi diceva e scriveva solo che mi amava, che voleva costruire mille cose con me….però ad amici e parenti raccontava un’altra verità )..quindi mi sono sentita tradita in mille modi ( non in quello fisico, ma a questo punto conta poco ) arrivando a scoprire una persona completamente diversa da come io la conoscevo….nel mese di luglio abbiamo fatto un tentativo di terapia di coppia da una psicologa, ma dopo pochi incontri, ho scelto io di interrompere, perché non vedevo da parte sua quella sincerità ( mentiva su cose che io sapevo per certe ) che era il presupposto per tentare ( forse ) di recuperare….quando ci si è posto il problema di cosa dire ai nostri ragazzi, io ho scelto ( e mi sono imposta su questo ) sul fatto di non dire niente, di tentare di far finta di nulla, non mi sentivo di dare questo dolore e delusione ai miei figli che, tra l’altro, spesso ci facevano notare come fossero felici e orgogliosi del fatto che eravamo una delle poche coppie, tra i genitori dei loro amici, a stare ancora insieme. Da allora diciamo che, dopo un po’ di tentativi suoi di riaprire un dialogo ( che però non mi sono sembrati ne convincenti ne sinceri ) viviamo come estranei, per me purtroppo è impossibile avere ancora fiducia in lui, e con questa se ne è andata anche la stima, alla base di qualsiasi rapporto…a peggiorare la situazione, a dicembre, mia figlia 15 anni, ha cominciato a soffrire di attacchi di panico, prima a scuola , poi in altri luoghi, e lei , che solitamente è un cane “alfa” , tosta e strafottente, è diventata debole, ha vissuto le vacanze buttata su un divano, senza la forza di fare niente… l’abbiamo convinta ( facilmente, perché lei stessa ne sentiva l’esigenza, pur dicendoci che lei non sapeva perché stava male, e che non era successo niente di specifico) a parlare con una psicologa ( e psicoterapeuta) molto brava, , ha avuto un miglioramento iniziale mentre ora dice che non le piace e che non ci vuole più andare ma continua  a stare male….visto che la psicologa  è veramente carina e accogliente, ho pensato di chiederle anche io degli incontri perché ora non sono più sicura di niente, so solo che sto male come una bestia ferita, non capisco se sto facendo del male ai miei figli credendo invece di proteggerli (voglio affidarmi anche alla sua esperienza in tribunale per una eventuale causa di separazione e il relativo impatto psicologico sui figli  , lei conosce tanti avvocati….sono andata a parlare con lei, che sapeva solo che noi eravamo separati in casa ( glielo avevamo detto in maniera riservata ) , come mio solito in questi ultimi mesi , ho pianto dall’inizio alla fine, ormai ho poco controllo sulle mie emozioni, abbiamo iniziato a parlare della nostra situazione, delle scelte che eventualmente dovrò fare, di come sono io, della mia famiglia di origine ( anche i miei genitori erano separati in casa ).. chiaramente la dot.ssa dice che c’è TANTISSIMO da lavorare su di me, e quindi ci sto andando volentieri, mi aiuta….con mio marito la comunicazione ormai è essenziale, io continuo a farmi del male spiando la mattina il suo cellulare ( cosa che secondo me lui sa, visto che spesso  le conversazioni sono monche, come se fosse stato cancellato qualche messaggio) e ho letto da msg vari che lui ormai si è rassegnato ( per colpa del mio atteggiamento, dice lui..) ad essere separato in casa, che non sente più freni psicologici e infatti ha rimesso in moto Tinder, ha conosciuto un’altra tipa, con la quale si è presentato sempre come la volta precedente , tutti e due belli diretti e senza tabù, si sono visti a pranzo , sono andati una sera al cinema insieme, e parlano tanto di come sarebbe un loro rapporto fisico…e ci arriveranno presto……tutto questo mi fa stare male, io non so più quello che provo per lui, credo solo odio, rabbia, delusione e schifo…le poche amiche o i miei fratelli, con i quali mi sono confidata, dicono che avrei dovuto fare uno sforzo per andargli  incontro e capire, che lui mi ha sempre amato, che abbiamo due figli, che la fuga che ha messo in atto da me  potrebbe non essere una fuga dall'amore che prova o provava per me, ma solo una scappatoia maldestra di prendere ossigeno. …io non riesco a perdonarlo o  a perdonarmi, non capisco se ancora ci potrebbe mai essere amore passionale tra di noi, se può invece rimanere solo affetto o forse neanche quello..penso che stavamo male entrambi ( io certo non ero felice nel mio matrimonio )  ma entrambi non abbiamo avuto il coraggio di affrontare correttamente le situazioni , considerato che il tradimento lascia ferite profonde difficili da risanare...e lui avrebbe dovuto considerarlo, insieme a tutti i rischi…Marty*


Benvenuta, per ora mi limito a questo che non sarei gentile nei confronti di tuo marito.


----------



## Eratò (3 Marzo 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Mi domando spesso se valga anche il contrario, se cioè anche i traditi debbano considerare il tradimento "cattiva sorte"


Per me il tradimento non è " cattiva sorte" in quanto si sceglie di tradire. Io non credo neanche al destino però...


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Mi domando spesso se valga anche il contrario, se cioè anche i traditi debbano considerare il tradimento "cattiva sorte"


Già.. E neanche tanto "sorte" perche il partner non ce lo manda la sorte, ma ci si sceglie da se...


----------



## eagle (3 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Per me il tradimento non è " cattiva sorte" in quanto si sceglie di tradire. Io non credo neanche al destino però...


Vero ma credo che il termine indichi qualcosa di più ampio, tipo le cose negative della vita, anche quelle scelte


----------



## eagle (3 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Per me il tradimento non è " cattiva sorte" in quanto si sceglie di tradire. Io non credo neanche al destino però...


<br>
<br>
Vero ma credo che il termine indichi qualcosa di più ampio, tipo le cose negative della vita, anche quelle scelte


----------



## Eratò (3 Marzo 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Vero ma credo che il termine indichi qualcosa di più ampio, tipo le cose negative della vita, anche quelle scelte


Penso che si riferisca a situazioni che vanno oltre il proprio controllo, problemi economici, perdita di un caro, malattie...Il tradimento oltre ad essere una scelta non penso che comporti perdita della capacità di controllo. Opinione personale ovviamente.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> <br>
> <br>
> Vero ma credo che il termine indichi qualcosa di più ampio, tipo le cose negative della vita, anche quelle scelte


Che intrigante intuizione.. Eagle
Quindi se mia moglie domani viene trasferita in ufficio con Brad Pitt, che può scoparsela a schiocco di dita quando vuole, dovrei considerarla "cattiva sorte"...
Aprici un 3d x non seppellire questo


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Marzo 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Mi domando spesso se valga anche il contrario, se cioè anche i traditi debbano considerare il tradimento "cattiva sorte"


Cosa si è disposti a dire pur di negare l'evidenza. La formula del giuramento specifica nel caso del 3d è ... nella salute e nella malattia ... e quindi non rietra neanche la buona e cattiva sorte.

Non rientra neanche il tradimento essendo il patto di fedeltà specificato ... giuro di essere fedele di onorarti e rispettarti ....

Già ... qualcuno li vive come impegni per la vita  .. petr altri è una poesia da recitare prima del pranzo


----------



## Tessa (3 Marzo 2016)

Benvenuta Marty. 
E' un pugno nello stomaco leggere la tua storia ed immaginare quanto dolore alberghi in casa tua. 
Mi dispiace. 
Per i ragazzi prima di tutto. 
Tuo marito ha sbagliato, ma tu hai avuto l'occasione per guardarti dentro e metterti in discussione. Non l'hai fatto. Perche'?
In questo modo hai chiuso la porta ad ogni possibilita' di recupero.....


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Cosa si è disposti a dire pur di negare l'evidenza. La formula del giuramento specifica nel caso del 3d è ... nella salute e nella malattia ... e quindi non rietra neanche la buona e cattiva sorte.
> 
> Non rientra neanche il tradimento essendo il patto di fedeltà specificato ... giuro di essere fedele di onorarti e rispettarti ....
> 
> Già ... qualcuno li vive come impegni per la vita  .. petr altri è una poesia da recitare prima del pranzo


Benedetto XVI su facebook la frase nella formula la inserisce.
Ma se Anonimo ha detto di no, siamo tranquilli


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Benedetto XVI su facebook la frase nella formula la inserisce.
> Ma se Anonimo ha detto di no, siamo tranquilli


Skorpio ..  primo io non mi reputo neanche lontanamente al suo livello ... due io francamente do più importanza reputo il tradimento una rottura del patto di fedeltà piu che una malasorte ... tre lui può dire tutto ma resta il fatto che non sia sposato

Tu Skorpio .... trai da lui l'insegnamento dell'umiltà visto che lo citi con tanto sapere


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Skorpio ..  primo io non mi reputo neanche lontanamente al suo livello ... due io francamente do più importanza reputo il tradimento una rottura del patto di fedeltà piu che una malasorte ... tre lui può dire tutto ma resta il fatto che non sia sposato
> 
> Tu Skorpio .... trai da lui l'insegnamento dell'umiltà visto che lo citi con tanto sapere


Grazie della dura lezione .. Lo farò....


----------



## MariLea (3 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> *….mi ha allontanato sempre di più da mio marito, anche fisicamente *
> *…Marty*


E ti sei mai chiesta come facesse tuo marito in astinenza?
No, non lo sto difendendo, ma lo condannerei più per l'atteggiamento infantile nel parlarne con amici e parenti.
Non sei pessima, capisco che stai soffrendo, ma sei in tempo per rimediare e solo tu puoi far tornare la serenità in famiglia. Forza Marty!


----------



## Marty67 (3 Marzo 2016)

Intanto grazie a tutti! Colgo la sottile ironia (inevitabile) del "benvenuta " su questo forum! Molto interessanti tutti i commenti (di molti di voi,vedendo al volo l'immagine,non riesco a capire se siate uomini o donne!)...anche io ho pensato,pur non essendo sposata in chiesa,a questo discorso di nella buona e nella cattiva sorte....ma é anche vero che ci si sposa forse pensando di avere vicino sempre la stessa persona che abbiamo conosciuto (magari allegra,solare) e non si pensa alle cose brutte che possono capitare...anche malattie molto più serie e fatali della mia ..certo ho fatto vivere degli anni molto brutti mio marito ma ,dal mio particolare punto di vista,forse poco lucido,non era facilissimo rendersene conto,con lui che in continuazione mi idolava (si dice?),mi faceva i complimenti,mi corteggiava...forse il malessere doveva uscire fuori prepotentemente invece di covare sotto come rancore...comunque,probabilmente stiamo parlando del nulla,perché mentre fino a questa estate,quando avevo appena scoperto tutto,qualche minimissima possibilità di recupero c'era....ora,dopo questa altra "affettuosa amicizia" cercata direi quasi in maniera trasparente,nascondendo ben poco,dicendomi che andava al cinema tranquillamente (io non ho chiesto con chi,ai figli ha detto con amici) direi che si é chiuso tutto,da parte di entrambi


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Benvenuta, per ora mi limito a questo che non sarei gentile nei confronti di tuo marito.


Idem.


----------



## Ross (3 Marzo 2016)

Benvenuta in corsia.

Ti abbraccio e penso che percorreremo qualche giorno a piangere insieme...ti sono vicino, maledettamente vicino.


----------



## Marty67 (3 Marzo 2016)

Grazie, non so bene come funziona, ma dovrei aver risposto prima, forse il commento deve essere approvato


----------



## Marty67 (3 Marzo 2016)

Grazie Ross, stavo leggendo la tua storia, un abbraccio


----------



## Marty67 (3 Marzo 2016)

..bellissimo il tag "bubbone"!!


----------



## perplesso (3 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> ..bellissimo il tag "bubbone"!!


grazie.   anche se in realtà non ho letto la storia.   perdonami ma i muri di testo mi bloccano.


----------



## Tessa (3 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> grazie.   anche se in realtà non ho letto la storia.   perdonami ma i muri di testo mi bloccano.


Pigro!


----------



## Tessa (3 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> Intanto grazie a tutti! Colgo la sottile ironia (inevitabile) del "benvenuta " su questo forum! Molto interessanti tutti i commenti (di molti di voi,vedendo al volo l'immagine,non riesco a capire se siate uomini o donne!)...anche io ho pensato,pur non essendo sposata in chiesa,a questo discorso di nella buona e nella cattiva sorte....ma é anche vero che ci si sposa forse pensando di avere vicino sempre la stessa persona che abbiamo conosciuto (magari allegra,solare) e non si pensa alle cose brutte che possono capitare...anche malattie molto più serie e fatali della mia ..certo ho fatto vivere degli anni molto brutti mio marito ma ,dal mio particolare punto di vista,forse poco lucido,non era facilissimo rendersene conto,con lui che in continuazione mi idolava (si dice?),mi faceva i complimenti,mi corteggiava...forse il malessere doveva uscire fuori prepotentemente invece di covare sotto come rancore...comunque,probabilmente stiamo parlando del nulla,perché mentre fino a questa estate,quando avevo appena scoperto tutto,qualche minimissima possibilità di recupero c'era....ora,dopo questa altra "affettuosa amicizia" cercata direi quasi in maniera trasparente,nascondendo ben poco,dicendomi che andava al cinema tranquillamente (io non ho chiesto con chi,ai figli ha detto con amici) direi che si é chiuso tutto,da parte di entrambi


Non capisci che fa di tutto per provocare una tua reazione?


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2016)

Marty, non sei una pessima moglie, sei una persona che ha avuto dei problemi ed è stata abbandonata dalla persona che doveva aiutarla.
Tuo marito mi sembra molto immaturo, ed i suoi parenti, con la faccenda del tifo da stadio per le sua avventurette da quattro soldi davvero non si possono sentire.

Abbi cura di te stessa innanzi tutto, non tutto il male viene per nuocere, almeno ora sei consapevole di chi ti trovi accanto.


----------



## eagle (4 Marzo 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Cosa si è disposti a dire pur di negare l'evidenza. La formula del giuramento specifica nel caso del 3d è ... nella salute e nella malattia ... e quindi non rietra neanche la buona e cattiva sorte.
> 
> Non rientra neanche il tradimento essendo il patto di fedeltà specificato ... giuro di essere fedele di onorarti e rispettarti ....
> 
> Già ... qualcuno li vive come impegni per la vita  .. petr altri è una poesia da recitare prima del pranzo


Ho scritto che me lo domando, non che sia così


----------



## Skorpio (4 Marzo 2016)

eagle ha detto:


> Ho scritto che me lo domando, non che sia così


Non farti troppe domande e sii più umile .. Gli umili hanno solo risposte


----------



## disincantata (4 Marzo 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Skorpio ..  primo io non mi reputo neanche lontanamente al suo livello ... due io francamente do più importanza reputo il tradimento una rottura del patto di fedeltà piu che una malasorte ... tre lui può dire tutto ma resta il fatto che non sia sposato
> 
> Tu Skorpio .... trai da lui l'insegnamento dell'umiltà visto che lo citi con tanto sapere



PER ME TE LA RACCONTI PIU' DI MOLTI TRADITI!


----------



## MariLea (4 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non capisci che fa di tutto per provocare una tua reazione?


Lo penso anche io, Marty, per questo ti dicevo che sei ancora in tempo a rimettere in piedi la tua famiglia...
Esci fuori dalla tua apatia e riprendi in mano le redini... il bambinone prendilo per mano però :condom:


----------



## Marty67 (4 Marzo 2016)

Ancora grazie a tutti...giornate pesanti, tanto, a volte penso di non farcela più, qualsiasi cosa questo possa significare...non riesco a ragionare e a riprendermi, mi risultano difficili anche i compiti "basilari' come accudire (in senso lato) i miei figli..la psicologa dalla quale vado, vedendomi così giù, mi ha consigliato di parlare con  il medico di base, e di farmi prescrivere qualcosa per il sostegno dell'umore....ci penserò ..non credo che il comportamento recente di mio marito sia una provocazione nei miei confronti, in teoria lui non sa nemmeno che io so..io la vedo solo come la scelta di uno che ormai, perso per perso, è passato con decisione dall'altra parte, forte anche di tutto quello che gli sarà stato consigliato dalla sua corte dei miracoli..leggo con molto interesse , nel thread di Ross, i commenti di chi, nella propria storia, ha perdonato o comunque ha deciso di riprovare.. Questi commenti, allo stesso tempo, mi affascinano, mi commuovono e mi sembrano fantascienza....


----------



## Tessa (4 Marzo 2016)

Non sa che tu sai.....
Perche' non glielo dici? Perche' accetti passivamente questa situazione?
Segui i consigli della psicologa, i farmaci possono aiutarti ad uscire da questa fase profondamente depressiva, che a quanto hai scritto, dura ormai da troppo tempo.


----------



## Marty67 (4 Marzo 2016)

Perché per dirglielo, dovrei ammettere che leggo di nascosto dal suo cellulare, e non ne vado proprio fiera (anche perché credo sia anche un reato..) e poi ormai c'è poco da dire visto che Dall'estate scorsa ( anche a fronte dei suoi scarsi tentativi di dimostrarmi che era pentito di aver tradito la mia fiducia  e di fare qualcosa di concreto per riparare) io non faccio che dirgli che non riesco a superare, a perdonare, a razionalizzare ...alla fine avrà capito e si sarà pure stufato


----------



## Eratò (4 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> Ancora grazie a tutti...giornate pesanti, tanto, a volte penso di non farcela più, qualsiasi cosa questo possa significare...non riesco a ragionare e a riprendermi, mi risultano difficili anche i compiti "basilari' come accudire (in senso lato) i miei figli..la psicologa dalla quale vado, vedendomi così giù, mi ha consigliato di parlare con  il medico di base, e di farmi prescrivere qualcosa per il sostegno dell'umore....ci penserò ..non credo che il comportamento recente di mio marito sia una provocazione nei miei confronti, in teoria lui non sa nemmeno che io so..io la vedo solo come la scelta di uno che ormai, perso per perso, è passato con decisione dall'altra parte, forte anche di tutto quello che gli sarà stato consigliato dalla sua corte dei miracoli..leggo con molto interesse , nel thread di Ross, i commenti di chi, nella propria storia, ha perdonato o comunque ha deciso di riprovare.. Questi commenti, allo stesso tempo, mi affascinano, mi commuovono e mi sembrano fantascienza....


La storia di Ross è anche diversa dalla tua, si discosta un bel po' secondo me... Comunque finché non gli parli apertamente non saprai mai i suoi pensieri.


----------



## MariLea (4 Marzo 2016)

*Perplesso, curiosità OT:*



perplesso ha detto:


> grazie.   anche se in realtà non ho letto la storia.   perdonami ma i muri di testo mi bloccano.


sei tu quello che nel vecchissimo forum tradimento (terzultimo credo) commentava sistematicamente "troppo lungo!" azzo:


----------



## perplesso (4 Marzo 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> sei tu quello che nel vecchissimo forum tradimento (terzultimo credo) commentava sistematicamente "troppo lungo!" azzo:


no


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> Perché per dirglielo, dovrei ammettere che leggo di nascosto dal suo cellulare, e non ne vado proprio fiera (anche perché credo sia anche un reato..) e poi ormai c'è poco da dire visto che Dall'estate scorsa ( anche a fronte dei suoi scarsi tentativi di dimostrarmi che era pentito di aver tradito la mia fiducia  e di fare qualcosa di concreto per riparare) io non faccio che dirgli che non riesco a superare, a perdonare, a razionalizzare ...alla fine avrà capito e si sarà pure stufato


Prendi il libro di Veronica Pivetti"Ho smesso di piangere". Ha avuto quello che hai avuto tu.
Finché non starai bene reagirai così.
Leggi le difficoltà che ha avuto a trovare la cura. Fa anche molto ridere.


----------



## MariLea (4 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> Perché per dirglielo, dovrei ammettere che leggo di nascosto dal suo cellulare, e non ne vado proprio fiera (anche perché credo sia anche un reato..) e poi ormai c'è poco da dire visto che Dall'estate scorsa ( anche a fronte dei suoi scarsi tentativi di dimostrarmi che era pentito di aver tradito la mia fiducia  e di fare qualcosa di concreto per riparare) io non faccio che dirgli che non riesco a superare, a perdonare, a razionalizzare ...alla fine avrà capito e si sarà pure stufato


I suoi tentativi saranno stati scarsi, ma almeno ci ha provato, tu non mi pare che ti sia data molto da fare...
Rimboccati le maniche ragazza mia, fallo almeno per tua figlia, iniziando soprattutto a prenderti cura di te...


----------



## Skorpio (5 Marzo 2016)

*Marty..*

Allora.. il suo "è colpa tua, non dovevi controllarmi il cellulare" indica una immaturità e una semplicità effettivamente inquietanti... altrettanto almeno quanto quel suo immotivato e reiterato continuare negli anni un corteggiamento diciamo così più da fidanzati, e da primi innamorati..
E probabilmente Marty dovremo arrivare ad ammettere che se tu hai accettato e vissuto tutto questo senza porti problemi, comodamente accomodata in quella bolla fatata che avete costruito assieme, è evidente che sei un po' vittima di un destino che non hai soltanto subito

Sono quei "rapporti danzanti".. io li chiamo così, dove tutto sembra perfetto, ma in realtà è tutto finto, passi di danza precisi da fare sincronizzati, e se qualcuno sbaglia, salta tutto.

In questo senso trovo collocato il suo richiamo sul cellulare controllato...


----------



## feather (5 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Pigro!


C'ho provato anche io, ma sono arrivato circa a metà..
C'è un riassunto..?


----------



## Marty67 (5 Marzo 2016)

Mi dispiace: non ho il dono della sintesi! Brunetta, grazie, ho sentito parlare di quel libro, lo prenderò sul kindle..MaiLea, non saprei, appena è scoppiato il casino, l'estate scorsa, sono stata io, dopo essere andata da sola per due volte da una psicologa esperta in terapia di coppia, a proporgli di andarci insieme, come anche lui voleva,ma a parte che io stavo talmente male (la dott.sa lo definì stress post traumatico) che riuscivo quasi solo a piangere per tutta l'ora (lo so, ho uno spessore psicologico davvero esile..) io là avevo bisogno INNANZITUTTO di sincerità per capire se e da dove riniziare, e invece lui minimizzava, ridacchiava , quasi si vantava (dicendo che mica aveva scelto una zoccola ma una donna laureata, giornalista, di cultura.) e sopratutto quando io volevo sapere della storia di 8 anni fa ( della quale lui scriveva quando pensava che nessuno avrebbe letto) lui ha negato tutto.. a quel punto io non ci sono voluta piu andare, non ne vedevo i presupposti..Skorpio, forse hai ragione, magari non è mai stato un rapporto maturo


----------



## disincantata (5 Marzo 2016)

Più  che altro è  immaturo tuo marito.
Inoltre raccontare a parenti ed amici le sue avventure e trovare consenso lo ha rafforzato di fare una cosa giusta.

Sulla laureata giornalista ecc.  che però  ha bisogno di una chat per scopare......ho molti dubbi sullo spessore.

Per me non siete compatibili. 

Tu sei molto più  sensibile.


----------



## Tessa (5 Marzo 2016)

feather ha detto:


> C'ho provato anche io, ma sono arrivato circa a metà..
> C'è un riassunto..?


Te la sintetizzo filtrata dalla mia interpretazione. 
Rapporto apparentemente perfetto, due figli adolescenti. 
Lui la adora come se fosse l'eterna fidanzata, lei piu' schiva, negli anni si chiude, ed entra nella spirale della depressione, senza volerselo ammetere per anni. Lo rifiuta sessualmente. 
Dopo, lei dice poco convinti, io credo poco ascoltati, tentativi di scuoterla, con il benestare di parenti ed amici, lui cerca altre su Tinder. 
Una volta scoperto non accenna ad alcun pentimento, come fosse un suo diritto. 
Lei reagisce chiudendondosi ancor di piu' dopo un tentativo fallito di terapia di coppia. 
Oggi vivono da separati in casa e lui frequenta altre. 
Lei e' in terapia dalla psicologa della figlia adolescente, che accusa particolarmente il disagio familiare. 
Si consigliano psicofarmaci.


----------



## Marty67 (5 Marzo 2016)

Tra l'altro la giornalista dichiarava sensi di colpa, perché comunque è felicemente legata ad un compagno ..e io, che so essere molto meschina, in considerazione del fatto che, pur non ritenendola responsabile della fine del mio rapporto, penso che coscientemente si è buttata in una situazione rischiosa, valutandola bene, e che spesso nelle loro conversazioni era molto ironica verso di me e anche adesso che hanno ripreso a sentirsi , solo come amici, lei lo incita ad andare a segno con la muova fiamma di Tinder ( che ironicamente è una di lei collega...redazione giornalistica molto vivace) e gli dice che lui mi deve buttare fuori di casa, visto che sono così disturbata..dicevo, ho la fortissima tentazione di contattare il compagno ( trovato facilmente su FB) e raccontargli tutto, così che magari anche lui possa scegliere in maniera informata..l'ho detto che sono meschina??


----------



## Marty67 (5 Marzo 2016)

Tessa, perfetta sintesi, grazie !


----------



## Tessa (5 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace: non ho il dono della sintesi! Brunetta, grazie, ho sentito parlare di quel libro, lo prenderò sul kindle..MaiLea, non saprei, appena è scoppiato il casino, l'estate scorsa, sono stata io, dopo essere andata da sola per due volte da una psicologa esperta in terapia di coppia, a proporgli di andarci insieme, come anche lui voleva,ma a parte che io stavo talmente male (la dott.sa lo definì stress post traumatico) che riuscivo quasi solo a piangere per tutta l'ora (lo so, ho uno spessore psicologico davvero esile..) io là avevo bisogno INNANZITUTTO di sincerità per capire se e da dove riniziare, e invece lui minimizzava, ridacchiava , quasi si vantava (dicendo che mica aveva scelto una zoccola ma una donna laureata, giornalista, di cultura.) e sopratutto quando io volevo sapere della storia di 8 anni fa ( della quale lui scriveva quando pensava che nessuno avrebbe letto) lui ha negato tutto.. a quel punto io non ci sono voluta piu andare, non ne vedevo i presupposti..Skorpio, forse hai ragione, magari non è mai stato un rapporto maturo


Marty tu cosa vorresti per te?
Chiudi gli occhi e pensa di essere in un'altra casa, con i tuoi figli, i tuoi amici, il tuo lavoro. 
Siete gia' separati. 
Potresti farcela?
Riesci ad ammettere che tu per prima hai smesso di amarlo?


----------



## Marty67 (5 Marzo 2016)

Tessa, ci provo e 1) non riesco a pensare di dare un dolore così forte ai miei figli, tra l'altro probabilmente con una enorme componente di colpa da parte mia 2) nel mio stato confusionale, non ho piu ALCUNA certezza: non so neanche piu se lo ho amato, se lo amo e se mai lo amerò ancora


----------



## feather (5 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Te la sintetizzo filtrata dalla mia interpretazione.
> Rapporto apparentemente perfetto, due figli adolescenti.
> Lui la adora come se fosse l'eterna fidanzata, lei piu' schiva, negli anni si chiude, ed entra nella spirale della depressione, senza volerselo ammetere per anni. Lo rifiuta sessualmente.
> Dopo, lei dice poco convinti, io credo poco ascoltati, tentativi di scuoterla, con il benestare di parenti ed amici, lui cerca altre su Tinder.
> ...


Allora c'ero andato molto vicino. Da come è iniziato avevo immaginato che andasse più o meno così.
Ma quello che non ho capito è se sti due si amano o no. O almeno se lei ama lui. 
Lui mi pare abbia già salpato le ancore per così dire..
E perché negli anni si è chiusa? Cosa la ha fatta chiudere così?
Se lo ha rifiutato sessualmente un motivo ben ci sarà. E anche la depressione ha sempre un fattore scatenante.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> Tra l'altro la giornalista dichiarava sensi di colpa, perché comunque è felicemente legata ad un compagno ..e io, che so essere molto meschina, in considerazione del fatto che, pur non ritenendola responsabile della fine del mio rapporto, penso che coscientemente si è buttata in una situazione rischiosa, valutandola bene, e che spesso nelle loro conversazioni era molto ironica verso di me e anche adesso che hanno ripreso a sentirsi , solo come amici, lei lo incita ad andare a segno con la muova fiamma di Tinder ( che ironicamente è una di lei collega...redazione giornalistica molto vivace) e gli dice che lui mi deve buttare fuori di casa, visto che sono così disturbata..dicevo, ho la fortissima tentazione di contattare il compagno ( trovato facilmente su FB) e raccontargli tutto, così che magari anche lui possa scegliere in maniera informata..l'ho detto che sono meschina??


Principalmente per me non stai bene, per questo motivo ti ho consigliato il libro, e non stai bene da anni.
Tuo marito non ha capito niente, ma credo anche che il tuo modo di non stare bene sia facilmente interpretabile come brutto carattere.
Dalla descrizione tuo marito non mi pare un disturbato seriale, com'era il mio , ma come un uomo deluso, solo, immaturo che si barcamena.
La maggior parte delle persone ridacchia quando è in imbarazzo perché non sa spiegare neanche a se stessa. 
Tu l'hai interpretato come scherno perché sei in una fase depressiva e auto denigrante.
Per me avete bisogno di terapia ma non di coppia. Lui si vergogna di fronte a te. Infatti ha cercato donne che pur nella loro disponibilità avessero un valore per poterne ricavare lui. Lui ti percepisce giudicante.
Non credo che la vostra storia sia finita. Solo parlate lingue diverse.
Concordo con Mailea che dovresti aprirti a lui, ma credo che per ora tu non ne sia in grado.
Gli attacchi di panico mi sembra di aver capito che vengono a chi vuole avere il controllo. Forse vostra figlia istintivamente raccoglie le inquietudini vostre.
:abbraccio:


----------



## Skorpio (5 Marzo 2016)

Lui direi che ha "rotto" la danza, e si è specializzato nel "fuori pista"..


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Allora c'ero andato molto vicino. Da come è iniziato avevo immaginato che andasse più o meno così.
> Ma quello che non ho capito è se sti due si amano o no. O almeno se lei ama lui.
> Lui mi pare abbia già salpato le ancore per così dire..
> E perché negli anni si è chiusa? Cosa la ha fatta chiudere così?
> Se lo ha rifiutato sessualmente un motivo ben ci sarà. E anche la depressione ha sempre un fattore scatenante.


Certo che c'è stato un fattore scatenante! Si è ammalata.


----------



## feather (5 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> 1) non riesco a pensare di dare un dolore così forte ai miei figli, tra l'altro probabilmente con una enorme componente di colpa da parte mia


Anche io sono in odore di separazione.. Purtroppo mi sa che non è più questione di se, ma di quando.. E i sensi di colpa verso mio figlio mi hanno (e tutt'ora lo fanno) frenato non poco. 
Alla fine farai quello che ti da speranze di sopravvivere, quando il rimanere dove sei ti è più intollerabile dell'idea di -forse- far del male ai figli, lo farai.
Io peraltro sono figlio di divorziati, e divorziati male.


----------



## Tessa (5 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> Tessa, ci provo e 1) non riesco a pensare di dare un dolore così forte ai miei figli, tra l'altro probabilmente con una enorme componente di colpa da parte mia 2) nel mio stato confusionale, non ho piu ALCUNA certezza: non so neanche piu se lo ho amato, se lo amo e se mai lo amerò ancora


Marty....
Penso che tu questo marito bambino negli anni abbia smesso di amarlo. 
Non amare piu' non e' una colpa ma la si percepisce come tale. Soprattutto se questo significa distruggere la famiglia perfetta. Distruggere il futuro che si era immagino felice per tutti. 
Purtroppo pero' puo' succedere. 
Cosi' per riuscire a tenere tutto insieme ti sei ammalata tu. Pensando che questo sacrificio bastasse. 
Quando hai scoperto il tradimento, se un fondo di amore ci fosse stato, avresti reagito. Lui non aspettava altro. Secondo me ancora non aspetta altro che sentire che e' lui che vuoi. 
Vivere da separati in casa e' una morte lenta, uno stillicidio, per te e i tuoi figli soprattutto. 
Lui se la cava perche' come tutti i bambini da quache parte trova le risorse per distrarsi. 
Dovresti trovare il coraggio di separarti e di ripartire da te.


----------



## Marty67 (5 Marzo 2016)

Grazie Brunetta e grazie a tutte, sul serio..tutti i commenti mi danno molto da riflettere.. e purtroppo , mi fanno piangere, ogni due minuti mi nascondo in bagno!.. Per mia figlia, forse per me il dolore piu grande di tutta questa situazione, la psicologa dice che innanzitutto avendo tanto visto me "malata" ( gran brutta mia responsabilità ) inconsciamente ora vorrebbe identificarsi con questa "me",ammalandosi anche lei ( che brutto abisso la mente umana..)..in piu , dopo esser stata per tanti anni studiosa, brava a scuola, etc, con la scelta della scuola superiore si è ribellata , scegliendo una scuola chiaramente poco sfidante per lei e forse ora dopo due anni ha capito di aver fatto un errore ed è combattuta tra la sua vera natura di persona che si impegna, che sa che deve fare, con una spinta adolescenziale di fancazia, di non voler far nulla, solo piacere e niente regole..la verita è che da natale , dopo aver vissuto per anni chiusa in camera ( tipico), non vi impicciate della vita mia, ma chi vi vuole intorno..ora ci sta molto piu appiccicata, ci racconta dei suoi amici,ci chiede spesso di guardare la sera la tv tutti insieme ( cosa che in genere non facciamo mai.)...i segnali li manda..eccome..


----------



## Tessa (5 Marzo 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Anche io sono in odore di separazione.. Purtroppo mi sa che non è più questione di se, ma di quando.. E i sensi di colpa verso mio figlio mi hanno (e tutt'ora lo fanno) frenato non poco.
> Alla fine farai quello che ti da speranze di sopravvivere, quando il rimanere dove sei ti è più intollerabile dell'idea di -forse- far del male ai figli, lo farai.
> Io peraltro sono figlio di divorziati, e divorziati male.


Penso che potresti essere un buon esempio per Marty in questo momento.


----------



## Marty67 (5 Marzo 2016)

Mannaggia, avevo scritto un commento lungo e mi si è cancellato..ora vado a cucinare, dopo riscrivo


----------



## feather (5 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> avendo tanto visto me "malata" ( gran brutta mia responsabilità )


Non ho capito, chi ha la responsabilità? La responsabilità di una malattia??
Mi sa che non ho capito.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Marzo 2016)

Quello che penso sia un errore è pensare di evitare un dolore a un figlio, restando in un ruolo che non si sente più, il coniuge appunto..

Un figlio vede molto oltre quanto si immagini, e si carica nel tempo di una responsabilità ingiusta, maturando l idea di essere la "causa" della prigionia del padre o della madre o di entrambi.
Con evoluzioni psicologiche distorte


----------



## Tessa (5 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quello che penso sia un errore è pensare di evitare un dolore a un figlio, restando in un ruolo che non si sente più, il coniuge appunto..
> 
> Un figlio vede molto oltre quanto si immagini, e si carica nel tempo di una responsabilità ingiusta, maturando l idea di essere la "causa" della prigionia del padre o della madre o di entrambi.
> Con evoluzioni psicologiche distorte


Quoto.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2016)

I ci ho aperto un thread su  "separarsi per i figli". Però non ho capito perché tutti vengono sostenuti per ricostruire e Marty no.
Il marito ha usato donne vere come un porno, non ha avuto vere relazioni.


----------



## Tessa (5 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I ci ho aperto un thread su  "separarsi per i figli". Però non ho capito perché tutti vengono sostenuti per ricostruire e Marty no.
> Il marito ha usato donne vere come un porno, non ha avuto vere relazioni.


Perche' lei non lo ama, non lo stima, non lo vuole piu' da troppi anni ormai.  
Come scrivi il tradimento in questa storia c'entra poco.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Perche' lei non lo ama, non lo stima, non lo vuole piu' da troppi anni ormai.
> Come scrivi il tradimento in questa storia c'entra poco.


Ma è depressa, ha una disfunzione tiroidea!
Non ama neanche se stessa.


----------



## Marty67 (5 Marzo 2016)

Tessa,non sono sicura che sia come dici tu,io credo di averlo amato (sul presente,non mi pronuncio ,manco troppo di lucidità )..quando le amiche,come capita spesso,criticavano i mariti,io ho sempre detto che magari non avrei rifatto i figli (brutta frase,ma da piccoli mi hanno fatto veramente disperare,o comunque io stavo male ed era pesante gestirli..)  ma che mi sarei risposata,addirittura con lo stesso uomo! Ammiravo la sua integrità,i suoi progetti per noi,la sua visione della vita .ad un certo punto sicuramente l'aspetto passionale da parte mia é scemato,ovviamente non saprei se in assoluto o solo con  lui,vivendo appunto un rapporto di coppia....e sicuramente avrei dovuto lavorarci sopra,credendo ancora allora in quel rapporto,ma mi é mancata l'energia,come per tutto il resto in quel periodo.. da questo punto di vista mi ritengo una persona normale,avendo avuto prima di lui una vita libera (a tratti anche libertina!)...probabilmente,l'aspetto sessuale non é stato quello più riuscito nel nostro matrimonio..o forse si é rovinato,da parte mia,per tanti fattori insieme


----------



## Marty67 (5 Marzo 2016)

Per la responsabilità verso mia figlia,intendo la mia ,anche se indiretta,per essere stata cosi male e averle fornito magari un modello distorto..


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> Per la responsabilità verso mia figlia,intendo la mia ,anche se indiretta,per essere stata cosi male e averle fornito magari un modello distorto..


Sei certa della terapia? La povera Pivetti ha girato tanti medici. Se sei di Milano contattami in privato.


----------



## Tessa (5 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è depressa, ha una disfunzione tiroidea!
> Non ama neanche se stessa.


Ma le disfunzioni tiroidee si curano, anche efficacemente in breve tempo. 
Avevo inteso che la depressione fosse imputabile perlopiu' alla stuazione familiare.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Marzo 2016)

*..*

Penso che al di là delle cause, o dell'eterno interrogarsi sull amo non l'amo, il punto sia banalmente se tu ritieni o riterrai di proseguire questo rapporto "convintamente".. nel senso di proseguirlo con gioia e comunque con sicura convinzione, al di là degli aspetti puramente sentimentali o nostalgico affettivo, che pure hanno la loro incidenza.

Se sarai realmente convinta tua figlia percepirà una presenza "convinta".. e non ne risentirà.

e quando dico convinta non intendo dire "convinta, ma controllo" oppure "convinta, ma ora si vede" o altro...

Se il figlio sente il genitore convinto, al di là delle motivazioni, non maturerà alcun senso di colpa..


----------



## Horny (5 Marzo 2016)

MartY,



Brunetta ha detto:


> ll marito ha usato donne vere come un porno, non ha avuto vere relazioni.


questo pare anche a me.
se per ipotesi ti separassi, potrebbe emergere che 
il problema vero tuo stà altrove.
innanzitutto credo dovresti eliminare i sensi di colpa.
primo, come ti ha scritto qualcuno sopra, si tratta di una MALATTIA.
poi c'è un altro discorso. tu non puoi controllare tutto.
è come se uno si sentisse in colpa perché, inciampando in un tombino aperto,
è caduto e si è rotto il femore. certo, avrebbe potuto scegliere una diversa traiettoria...
tu puoi prenderti le tue responsabilità, ok. ora,
ovvero, secondo me, parlare con tuo marito.
hai violato la sua privacy? e allora? 
era venuta meno in te la fiducia. ok?
ammetterlo con lui mi pare prendersi responsabilità.
dire: non mi fido più di te.


----------



## Marty67 (5 Marzo 2016)

Tessa, credimi, questo è una informazione non corretta..le patologie tiroidee, sopratutto quelle di natura autoimmuni, pur non portando segni esteriori come altre malattie, sono altamente invalidanti, perché la tiroide controlla quasi TUTTO nell'organismo..con la terapia ormonale quotidiana, argini, metti una pezza , ma spesso sopravvivi...queste malattie possono portare ansia, apatia, depressione, calo della libido, gonfiore, aumento di peso, dolori muscolari, perdita della gioia di vivere..credimi, studio e mi informo da tempo, sono in contatto con altre persone in situazioni simili in gruppi di sostegno in tutto il mondo e non siamo tutti fissati o pigri..certo l'attitutidine personale, la sensibilità di chi ti circonda possono fare tanta differenza nell'affrontarla..e, per fortuna, ho ancora chiara la differenza tra questa patologia e altre per le quali si muore, per dire..


----------



## Marty67 (5 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta, ti contatterò per la terapia..scusate se mi ripeto, ma veramente tutti, con le diverse sfumature, mi state aiutando tantissimo a ragionare!! Grazie


----------



## Brunetta (5 Marzo 2016)

*idea personale*

Si condivide il letto, il corpo e non il cellulare?
È ridicolo!
Non si guarda il cellulare perché ci possono essere confidenze di terzi .
La privacy non ha senso se si vuole mettere in tavola la relazione


----------



## Marty67 (5 Marzo 2016)

Una mia amica sta vivendo con il marito una situazione simile, c'è stato un vero tradimento lungo mesi..una volta stabilita la volontà di riprovare, con lui molto pentito e dispiaciuto, lui le ha messo a disposizione il suo cellulare, mail, iPad e tutto...e visto che avevano occasione di rivedere l'altra spesso frequentando come genitori la stessa scuola, ogni volta lui chiede a lei come si sente piu sicura, se lui deve andare o meno a scuola, alle riunioni..è chiaro che potrebbe bluffare, e avere altri mezzi di comunicazione nascosti, ma l'intento è ammirevole..io questo non l'ho avuto, lui ha password ovunque


----------



## Skorpio (5 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si condivide il letto, il corpo e non il cellulare?
> È ridicolo!
> Non si guarda il cellulare perché ci possono essere confidenze di terzi .
> La privacy non ha senso se si vuole mettere in tavola la relazione


Mi pare evidente che è una affermazione corretta e inattaccabile.. 
Inutile sbandierare la condivisione a proprio comodo e su cose insignificanti
la condivisione vera implica assenza di privacy reciproca, su tutto


----------



## Ross (6 Marzo 2016)

Ciao Marty
Sono anche io in balia degli eventi. Non sono in una condizione di lucidità che mi permetta di intervenire sul tuo caso.

Provo solo rabbia e avvilimento. Ricorda sempre che dobbiamo volerci bene, me lo hanno detto in tanti e credo abbiano ragione.

Ti sono vicino, sul serio.


----------



## Marty67 (6 Marzo 2016)

Ti ringrazio, non è facile, a volte pensi che non ce la fai piu neanche a respirare e a vivere..sto trascurando anche le cose che amo come leggere, lo yoga, la palestra o le camminate veloci ..riesco a stento a seguire i miei figli che ora mi chiedono spesso che cosa ho o perché io sia sempre triste o nervosa ..


----------



## Ross (6 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio, non è facile, a volte pensi che non ce la fai piu neanche a respirare e a vivere..sto trascurando anche le cose che amo come leggere, lo yoga, la palestra o le camminate veloci ..riesco a stento a seguire i miei figli che ora mi chiedono spesso che cosa ho o perché io sia sempre triste o nervosa ..


Anche io mi sto lasciando andare. 
Ho iniziato a fumare (a 36 anni,si...), smesso con lo sport (facevo attività sportiva davvero seriamente, 7 giorni su 7). La sera mi stordisco con l'alcol e la notte col lexotan.
Per fortuna ho il lavoro, che mi costringe ad indossare una maschera di circostanza e a essere in ordine e vestito bene...altrimenti non so proprio come mi ridurrei.


----------



## Marty67 (6 Marzo 2016)

Mi sembra anche che dormi molto poco..comprensibile...ma voi vivete ancora insieme?


----------



## Eratò (6 Marzo 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Anche io mi sto lasciando andare.
> Ho iniziato a fumare (a 36 anni,si...), smesso con lo sport (facevo attività sportiva davvero seriamente, 7 giorni su 7). La sera mi stordisco con l'alcol e la notte col lexotan.
> Per fortuna ho il lavoro, che mi costringe ad indossare una maschera di circostanza e a essere in ordine e vestito bene...altrimenti non so proprio come mi ridurrei.


E una fase che in tanti abbiamo passato Ross. Lascia stare alcol e Lexotan però.... Piuttosto vai da uno psicologo, psicoterapeuta, amico fidato, chiunque sia disposto ad ascoltarti, da cui sfogarti, scrivi qui ma non farti come "amici" di consolazione l'alcol e il lexotan o almeno chiedi a un medico. Anche andare a correre con le cuffiette ascoltando la musica che più ti piace, ti aiuta a scaricarti un po' ... Quelle(alcol e lexotan)  son strade pessime che una volta intraprese non è facile lasciare. Anche perché una volta finito l'effetto stai peggio di prima.Ci vuole tempo per disintossicarsi l'anima dopo la scoperta di un tradimento ma almeno non intossicarti il fisico.... Ti sembrerà surreale se te lo dico adesso ma vedrai che con il tempo ti sentirai sempre meglio.


----------



## Ross (6 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> Mi sembra anche che dormi molto poco..comprensibile...ma voi vivete ancora insieme?


Si. Puoi immaginare che razza di tortura sia.

Grazie per le parole, Erató. In questo periodo cerco solo di allontanare i pensieri più brutti. Ho anche bisogno di fare la vittima, di punirmi intossicando l'anima con alcol e sigarette. È infantile, lo so perfettamente.
 Verranno altre fasi, cui risponderò in modo certamente diverso.
So pure che prima o poi, riuscirò a stare meglio...

Ma non parliamo di me, questo è il post della Marty!


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> E una fase che in tanti abbiamo passato Ross. Lascia stare alcol e Lexotan però.... Piuttosto vai da uno psicologo, psicoterapeuta, amico fidato, chiunque sia disposto ad ascoltarti, da cui sfogarti, scrivi qui ma non farti come "amici" di consolazione l'alcol e il lexotan o almeno chiedi a un medico. Anche andare a correre con le cuffiette ascoltando la musica che più ti piace, ti aiuta a scaricarti un po' ... Quelle(alcol e lexotan)  son strade pessime che una volta intraprese non è facile lasciare. Anche perché una volta finito l'effetto stai peggio di prima.Ci vuole tempo per disintossicarsi l'anima dopo la scoperta di un tradimento ma almeno non intossicarti il fisico.... Ti sembrerà surreale se te lo dico adesso ma vedrai che con il tempo ti sentirai sempre meglio.


Quoto.


----------



## Eratò (6 Marzo 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Si. Puoi immaginare che razza di tortura sia.
> 
> Grazie per le parole, Erató. In questo periodo cerco solo di allontanare i pensieri più brutti. Ho anche bisogno di fare la vittima, di punirmi intossicando l'anima con alcol e sigarette. È infantile, lo so perfettamente.
> Verranno altre fasi, cui risponderò in modo certamente diverso.
> ...


Hai ragione e scusami Marty ma le parole che ho scritto a Ross valgono anche per teRoss ti rispondo nel tuo 3d.


----------



## Marty67 (6 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Hai ragione e scusami Marty ma le parole che ho scritto a Ross valgono anche per teRoss ti rispondo nel tuo 3d.


Siete troppo forti! Sono convinta che se vi avessi trovato l'anno scorso,avrei gestito molto meglio la fase iniziale del mio shock e del mio dolore! Comunque,nonostante il tempo schifo,mi sono attrezzata,sono uscita e ho fatto i miei 5 km di camminata veloce,con la mia radio del cuore...dopo va sempre meglio: forse oggi ce la posso fare a non piangere neanche una volta oggi!! E poi,domani sera...psicologa!!


----------



## Eratò (6 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> Siete troppo forti! Sono convinta che se vi avessi trovato l'anno scorso,avrei gestito molto meglio la fase iniziale del mio shock e del mio dolore! Comunque,nonostante il tempo schifo,mi sono attrezzata,sono uscita e ho fatto i miei 5 km di camminata veloce,con la mia radio del cuore...dopo va sempre meglio: forse oggi ce la posso fare a non piangere neanche una volta oggi!! E poi,domani sera...psicologa!!


Bravissima Marty! :up:


----------



## feather (6 Marzo 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> smesso con lo sport (facevo attività sportiva davvero seriamente, 7 giorni su 7). La sera mi stordisco con l'alcol e la notte col lexotan.


A me invece fare sport mi aiuta molto, e se smetto per qualche giorno l'umore mi cambia subito (in peggio). Mi distrae, mi da degli obiettivi e mi fa lavorare su di me e per me. 
Non è la soluzione al problema ed è, se vuoi, una distrazione. Ma mi sembra una delle migliori. Sicuramente meglio di fumo e alcool.
In un certo senso è un modo per riprendere possesso di ciò che è mio, il corpo. E di prendermi cura di me.


----------



## Ross (6 Marzo 2016)

Così si fa. 
Brava marty!


----------



## Ross (6 Marzo 2016)

feather ha detto:


> A me invece fare sport mi aiuta molto, e se smetto per qualche giorno l'umore mi cambia subito (in peggio). Mi distrae, mi da degli obiettivi e mi fa lavorare su di me e per me.
> Non è la soluzione al problema ed è, se vuoi, una distrazione. Ma mi sembra una delle migliori. Sicuramente meglio di fumo e alcool.
> In un certo senso è un modo per riprendere possesso di ciò che è mio, il corpo. E di prendermi cura di me.


Infatti è il migliore degli anestetici.
Solo che per me è troppo presto.


----------



## feather (6 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> Per la responsabilità verso mia figlia,intendo la mia ,anche se indiretta,per essere stata cosi male e averle fornito magari un modello distorto..


E probabilmente lo hai fatto e lo fai. Ma rosolarti nei sensi di colpa non migliora la situazione. Anzi ti distrae ancora di più.
Io credo di aver fornito e di fornire tutt'ora a mio figlio un esempio di merda. Come padre e ancora di più come uomo. 
Sto facendo meglio che posso.


----------



## Marty67 (6 Marzo 2016)

Coraggio,feather!


----------



## MariLea (6 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> Siete troppo forti! Sono convinta che se vi avessi trovato l'anno scorso,avrei gestito molto meglio la fase iniziale del mio shock e del mio dolore! Comunque,nonostante il tempo schifo,mi sono attrezzata,sono uscita e ho fatto i miei 5 km di camminata veloce,con la mia radio del cuore...dopo va sempre meglio: forse oggi ce la posso fare a non piangere neanche una volta oggi!! E poi,domani sera...psicologa!!


Brava, così si fa :up:

In Italia, per quanto riguarda la tiroide, il miglior centro di endocrinologia è presso l'Azienda Ospedaliera Universitaria Pisana (Cisanello ,10 min dalla stazione di Pisa). Ci vanno pazienti da ogni dove, anche personaggi famosi... La difficoltà in questo campo sta non tanto nella diagnosi, quanto nell'esatto dosaggio della cura... Se vuoi prenotare, metti in mano la tessera sanitaria con l'impegnativa del medico di base e chiama il 050 995077 , le prenotazioni per prime visite le danno abbastanza celermente.


----------



## Marty67 (6 Marzo 2016)

Grazie Lea,sei stata molto gentile,ma dal 2012 io seguo un protocollo di cura (farmaci,integratori,alimentazione) che si discosta molto da quello tradizionale (seguito a Pisa),mi ha aiutato molto (se ora mi sembro "depressa",prima ero solo uno zombie,non esistevo)..di nuovo grazie per la tua gentilezza!


----------



## MariLea (6 Marzo 2016)

Di nulla, figurati! :kiss:


----------



## Tulipmoon (6 Marzo 2016)

*Devo smettere di leggere*

Ciao....fa male leggere questo 3d, non dovrei. Ma la curiosità è una brutta bestia.

Quel che posso dire è che dovresti far sapere a tuo marito quello che sai, e dovresti anche incazzarti, ma soprattutto dovresti essere incazzata! Probabilmente una tua reazione è quello che lui vorrebbe, e se anche non fosse, cosa può succedere di peggio? Almeno daresti sfogo a quelle emozioni che provi, ma che sono solo sedate. Magari scatenandole riusciresti ad accendere una scintilla in te che faccia chiarezza in quella nebbia anestetizzata di sentimenti che provi, e che magari sono i farmaci a farti provare.
E comunque lui potrebbe rivedere quella che eri, anche perché mi sembra di aver capito che non abbia iniziato relazioni con grande trasporto emotivo, per cui probabilmente è innamorato comunque di te. Ma dovresti fargli vedere che sei ancora tu, che esisti ancora, poi capire se lo ami o meno, è un discorso a parte che ti dovrai chiarire tu sola (o con una psicologa), indipendentemente da lui.

Ma se tu non lo amassi, per come la vedo io, continuare un matrimonio solo per i figli, e vivere da separati in casa, non funziona....e potrebbe fare anche più danno ai figli, rispetto invece ad un dolore iniziale, seguito da serenità nel vedere che entrambi i genitori si rifanno una vita, rimangono in buoni rapporti e sono felici.

La cosa che guardare il cellulare è un reato è una cazzata, si è una violazione della privacy e io sono la più grande sostenitrice della privacy, ma tranne un'incazzatura iniziale, o tristezza se mi venisse trovato qualcosa di male io non proverei nessun rancore. Certo se la mancanza di sfiducia fosse continua e mi toccasse subire il controllo militare ogni sera del telefono, mi girerebbero le scatole, ma nemmeno starei mai con una persona del genere. Ma tu hai tutto il diritto di buttargli in faccia quello che hai visto.

Un abbraccio per la tua situazione personale.


----------



## FéeVerte (6 Marzo 2016)

Anche io come TulipMoon ho difficoltà a rispondere a Marty67, probabilmente per le affinità della mia storia con la sua.
Forse ti aiuterebbe leggere la storia di Amarax.
Penso sempre ad Amarax, ma se non sbaglio le sue ultime notizie (non positive) risalgono a più di un anno fa.


----------



## Marty67 (6 Marzo 2016)

Grazie Tulipmoon,rifletterò sulle tue parole...


----------



## ologramma (6 Marzo 2016)

FéeVerte ha detto:


> Anche io come TulipMoon ho difficoltà a rispondere a Marty67, probabilmente per le affinità della mia storia con la sua.
> Forse ti aiuterebbe leggere la storia di Amarax.
> Penso sempre ad Amarax, ma se non sbaglio le sue ultime notizie (non positive) risalgono a più di un anno fa.


quindi sei nuova o hai letto altre storie, ma da quello che dici non è che hai cambiato nick?


----------



## Marty67 (6 Marzo 2016)

FéeVerte ha detto:


> Anche io come TulipMoon ho difficoltà a rispondere a Marty67, probabilmente per le affinità della mia storia con la sua.
> Forse ti aiuterebbe leggere la storia di Amarax.
> Penso sempre ad Amarax, ma se non sbaglio le sue ultime notizie (non positive) risalgono a più di un anno fa.


Grazie, la cercherò


----------



## Marty67 (6 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta, ho scaricato e sto leggendo il libro della Pivetti...e niente, il buon proposito di non versare una lacrima per oggi è saltato con questo libro!!...


----------



## FéeVerte (6 Marzo 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> quindi sei nuova o hai letto altre storie, ma da quello che dici non è che hai cambiato nick?


Mi sarebbe piaciuto postare all'epoca, ma avevo la certezza che il mio ex mi avrebbe riconosciuta. Quindi mi limitavo a leggere, ma la mia storia ormai è vecchia di secoli. Mi ricordo di Amarax perchè era il mio binario parallelo del _cosa sarebbe accaduto se non mi fossi separata. _Degli utenti che leggevo spesso ora vedo solo Oscuro e Minerva, gli altri non li vedo più.


----------



## Tradito? (6 Marzo 2016)

feather ha detto:


> E probabilmente lo hai fatto e lo fai. Ma rosolarti nei sensi di colpa non migliora la situazione. Anzi ti distrae ancora di più.
> Io credo di aver fornito e di fornire tutt'ora a mio figlio un esempio di merda. Come padre e ancora di più come uomo.
> Sto facendo meglio che posso.


feather, perche' dici questo? Sei davvero sicuro?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> Brunetta, ho scaricato e sto leggendo il libro della Pivetti...e niente, il buon proposito di non versare una lacrima per oggi è saltato con questo libro!!...



Dopo fa ridere e finisce bene.


----------



## feather (7 Marzo 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> feather, perche' dici questo? Sei davvero sicuro?


Si.
Gli sto dando un esempio di un matrimonio fasullo e di facciata. E di un padre che non ha ancora avuto il coraggio di essere coerente.


----------



## Marty67 (7 Marzo 2016)

Eccoci, buongiorno ( si fa per dire ..)….ultimi aggiornamenti ( mi dispiace non riesco a sintetizzare ) : quello che sto raccontando è “solo” una vicenda relativa al mio coinquilino ( chiamiamo così mio marito ) , quindi in teoria niente che debba farmi soffrire…..ieri, domenica, mio marito è uscito dopo pranzo, mi è sembrato un po’ frettoloso, anzi prima si era anche un po’ urtato chiedendomi come mai il pranzo non fosse ancora pronto, gli ho chiesto quale fosse il problema, mi ha detto che voleva andare a farsi due passi, gli ho detto di andare pure ( visto che recentemente spesso non si mette a tavola con noi, dice che non ha fame, rimane magari in soggiorno, per poi mettersi a mangiare a pezzi e bocconi più tardi…) , ha detto che voleva pranzare tutti insieme…dopo pranzo, è uscito dicendo che andava ad un Brico per prendere un pezzo per il bagno, più tardi verso le 16 mia figlia ( che non aveva visto che era uscito con la macchina, pensava fosse al bar per un caffè) lo ha chiamato al cell per chiedergli se la portava da degli amici, lui ha detto che aveva deciso di andare a cena dalla mamma ( abita adun’oretta da noi ) , lei ci è rimasta anche un po’ male perché magari dalla nonna a saperlo ci sarebbe andata anche lei….ho accompagnato io mia figlia, poi mi sono messa a fare le cose mie, ho notato ( sono l’unica che controlla ossessivamente gli orari di collegamento di wa ??) che mio marito non ha usato wa dalle 16 alle 19.30 ( stranissimo per lui, sta sempre al cellulare..), comunque è tornato dopo le 21, mi ha salutato fermandosi a guardarmi in maniera strana,  e si è messo ad aggiustare il bagno…stamani, mentre lui era in bagno, ho controllato il suo cellulare ( vi prego non mi lapidata) , chiaramente si era visto con la sua nuova amica, si erano messi d’accordo già dalla mattina, prima è andato al Brico, nella parte finale del pomeriggio è andato dalla mamma, in mezzo queste 4 orette insieme a lei, che gli ha mandato un indirizzo, non so se di casa o del suo studio ( lei fa anche massaggi shatsu ), lui ieri sera scriveva con le faccette con i bacini che era stato un pomeriggio molto bello, e la ringraziava…chissà , forse di avergli fatto un massaggio….ah ah !! per fortuna che l’ironia è una potente arma di difesa…d’altronde, ripeto, questa è la vita da separati a casa, non posso lamentarmi di nulla, lui è libero di fare quello che vuole, non mi deve evidentemente lealtà o altro, più che altro visto che uesto Tinder sembra così fico per trovare compagnia, quasi quasi mi sa che mi ci butto io…..scherzo, è che mi girano un bel po…scusate lo sfogo….


----------



## Ross (7 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> Eccoci, buongiorno ( si fa per dire ..)….ultimi aggiornamenti ( mi dispiace non riesco a sintetizzare ) : quello che sto raccontando è “solo” una vicenda relativa al mio coinquilino ( chiamiamo così mio marito ) , quindi in teoria niente che debba farmi soffrire…..ieri, domenica, mio marito è uscito dopo pranzo, mi è sembrato un po’ frettoloso, anzi prima si era anche un po’ urtato chiedendomi come mai il pranzo non fosse ancora pronto, gli ho chiesto quale fosse il problema, mi ha detto che voleva andare a farsi due passi, gli ho detto di andare pure ( visto che recentemente spesso non si mette a tavola con noi, dice che non ha fame, rimane magari in soggiorno, per poi mettersi a mangiare a pezzi e bocconi più tardi…) , ha detto che voleva pranzare tutti insieme…dopo pranzo, è uscito dicendo che andava ad un Brico per prendere un pezzo per il bagno, più tardi verso le 16 mia figlia ( che non aveva visto che era uscito con la macchina, pensava fosse al bar per un caffè) lo ha chiamato al cell per chiedergli se la portava da degli amici, lui ha detto che aveva deciso di andare a cena dalla mamma ( abita adun’oretta da noi ) , lei ci è rimasta anche un po’ male perché magari dalla nonna a saperlo ci sarebbe andata anche lei….ho accompagnato io mia figlia, poi mi sono messa a fare le cose mie, ho notato ( sono l’unica che controlla ossessivamente gli orari di collegamento di wa ??) che mio marito non ha usato wa dalle 16 alle 19.30 ( stranissimo per lui, sta sempre al cellulare..), comunque è tornato dopo le 21, mi ha salutato fermandosi a guardarmi in maniera strana,  e si è messo ad aggiustare il bagno…stamani, mentre lui era in bagno, *ho controllato il suo cellulare ( vi prego non mi lapidata) *, chiaramente si era visto con la sua nuova amica, si erano messi d’accordo già dalla mattina, prima è andato al Brico, nella parte finale del pomeriggio è andato dalla mamma, in mezzo queste 4 orette insieme a lei, che gli ha mandato un indirizzo, non so se di casa o del suo studio ( lei fa anche massaggi shatsu ), lui ieri sera scriveva con le faccette con i bacini che era stato un pomeriggio molto bello, e la ringraziava…chissà , forse di avergli fatto un massaggio….ah ah !! per fortuna che l’ironia è una potente arma di difesa…d’altronde, ripeto, questa è la vita da separati a casa, non posso lamentarmi di nulla, lui è libero di fare quello che vuole, non mi deve evidentemente lealtà o altro, più che altro visto che uesto Tinder sembra così fico per trovare compagnia, quasi quasi mi sa che mi ci butto io…..scherzo, è che mi girano un bel po…*scusate lo sfogo*….


Marty, qui hai di fronte gente che si è trasformata in haker pur di capire cosa facesse il partner... :facepalm:

Personalmente, non credo ci siano armi proibite in questi casi. Stiamo parlando di scoprire tradimenti nei NOSTRI confronti, non di leggere da impiccioni gli affari di sconosciuti.

Per quanto riguarda lo sfogo...cerca di non sentirti mai fuori dalle righe, almeno nel TUO post. Su quello degli altri, magari può essere diverso: rispetto per il dolore altrui. Qui il dolore è tutto tuo e devi poterlo esprimere come meglio senti. 

E' una stradaccia, la nostra...ma dobbiamo percorrerla se vogliamo arrivare da qualche parte e non rimanere impantanati nello stesso posto all'infinito. 

Un abbraccio fortissimo


----------



## Tessa (7 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> Eccoci, buongiorno ( si fa per dire ..)….ultimi aggiornamenti ( mi dispiace non riesco a sintetizzare ) : quello che sto raccontando è “solo” una vicenda relativa al mio coinquilino ( chiamiamo così mio marito ) , quindi in teoria niente che debba farmi soffrire…..ieri, domenica, mio marito è uscito dopo pranzo, mi è sembrato un po’ frettoloso, anzi prima si era anche un po’ urtato chiedendomi come mai il pranzo non fosse ancora pronto, gli ho chiesto quale fosse il problema, mi ha detto che voleva andare a farsi due passi, gli ho detto di andare pure ( visto che recentemente spesso non si mette a tavola con noi, dice che non ha fame, rimane magari in soggiorno, per poi mettersi a mangiare a pezzi e bocconi più tardi…) , ha detto che voleva pranzare tutti insieme…dopo pranzo, è uscito dicendo che andava ad un Brico per prendere un pezzo per il bagno, più tardi verso le 16 mia figlia ( che non aveva visto che era uscito con la macchina, pensava fosse al bar per un caffè) lo ha chiamato al cell per chiedergli se la portava da degli amici, lui ha detto che aveva deciso di andare a cena dalla mamma ( abita adun’oretta da noi ) , lei ci è rimasta anche un po’ male perché magari dalla nonna a saperlo ci sarebbe andata anche lei….ho accompagnato io mia figlia, poi mi sono messa a fare le cose mie, ho notato ( sono l’unica che controlla ossessivamente gli orari di collegamento di wa ??) che mio marito non ha usato wa dalle 16 alle 19.30 ( stranissimo per lui, sta sempre al cellulare..), comunque è tornato dopo le 21, mi ha salutato fermandosi a guardarmi in maniera strana,  e si è messo ad aggiustare il bagno…stamani, mentre lui era in bagno, ho controllato il suo cellulare ( vi prego non mi lapidata) , chiaramente si era visto con la sua nuova amica, si erano messi d’accordo già dalla mattina, prima è andato al Brico, nella parte finale del pomeriggio è andato dalla mamma, in mezzo queste 4 orette insieme a lei, che gli ha mandato un indirizzo, non so se di casa o del suo studio ( lei fa anche massaggi shatsu ), lui ieri sera scriveva con le faccette con i bacini che era stato un pomeriggio molto bello, e la ringraziava…chissà , forse di avergli fatto un massaggio….ah ah !! per fortuna che l’ironia è una potente arma di difesa…d’altronde, ripeto, questa è la vita da separati a casa, non posso lamentarmi di nulla, lui è libero di fare quello che vuole, non mi deve evidentemente lealtà o altro, più che altro visto che uesto Tinder sembra così fico per trovare compagnia, quasi quasi mi sa che mi ci butto io…..scherzo, è che mi girano un bel po…scusate lo sfogo….


Perche' continui a controllare?
Perche' non gli lanci il cellulare in faccia?
Perche' non preferisci che si faccia i comodi suoi lontano da te?


----------



## Marty67 (7 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Perche' continui a controllare?
> Perche' non gli lanci il cellulare in faccia?
> Perche' non preferisci che si faccia i comodi suoi lontano da te?


Grazie Ross! Tessa,grazie: 1) non lo so,forse per capire dove sta lui con percorso 2) non lo so 3) perché questo vorrebbe dire far scoppiare il casino davanti ai figli ed ê proprio quello che non voglio..


----------



## Tessa (7 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> Grazie Ross! Tessa,grazie: 1) non lo so,forse per capire dove sta lui con percorso 2) non lo so 3) perché questo vorrebbe dire far scoppiare il casino davanti ai figli ed ê proprio quello che non voglio..


Marty, pensa a te, al tuo percorso, senza farti distrarre dal suo. 
Secondo me non gli sbatti i suoi tradimenti in faccia perche' in fondo ti sta bene che lui stia dove sta. Ma questa e' una mia idea. 
I figli hanno capito benissimo di vivere una recita dove state male tutti. 
L'unico che ha trovato una suo modus per star meglio e' tuo marito.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2016)

Il combattimento tra i tuoi sentimenti contrapposti, le tue aspirazioni contrapposte sono tutti evidenti.
Però tu tieni tuo marito fuori dal tuo tormento ostentando freddezza.
Lui ti provoca, ma non è capace di consapevolezza e dialogo.
Sembrate personaggi di uno di quei film che fanno venire voglia di gridare ai personaggi  "smettila!".


----------



## FéeVerte (7 Marzo 2016)

Come fai Marty a sopportare tutto questo?


----------



## MariLea (7 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il combattimento tra i tuoi sentimenti contrapposti, le tue aspirazioni contrapposte sono tutti evidenti.
> Però tu tieni tuo marito fuori dal tuo tormento ostentando freddezza.
> Lui ti provoca, ma non è capace di consapevolezza e dialogo.
> Sembrate personaggi di uno di quei film che fanno venire voglia di gridare ai personaggi  "smettila!".


A me viene voglia di urlare "parlatevi a cuore aperto per una buona volta"!


----------



## Marty67 (7 Marzo 2016)

Non lo so neanche io,ne come faccio ne cosa sia giusto fare...oggi sto male,mi viene solo da piangere (sai che novità..),alle 19 vado dalla psicologa,caso mai scrivo dopo..grazie


----------



## Tessa (8 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> Non lo so neanche io,ne come faccio ne cosa sia giusto fare...oggi sto male,mi viene solo da piangere (sai che novità..),alle 19 vado dalla psicologa,caso mai scrivo dopo..grazie


Buongiorno Marty. 
Va un po' meglio oggi?


----------



## Marty67 (8 Marzo 2016)

Grazie Tessa, si forse va un po' meglio, anche perchè ieri dalla dottoressa ho pianto TANTO, ma veramente TANTO e, a parte l'aspetto  orribile ieri sera e stamani ( nonostante i risciacqui del viso con acqua ghiacciata ) sento che mi ha fatto bene, mi sento svuotata ma non in  maniera negativa....con lei abbiamo ripercorso alcune dinamiche che si sono create dall'estate scorsa, poi mi ha fatto vedere i risultati di un test psicologico che mi ha fatto fare la scorsa volta, i cui risultati sono analizzati da un programma, in maniera informatica...da questo emerge un fortissimo picco depressivo ( ma va ?) , però ho ancora delle risorse che si evidenziano, lei dice che per ora ho un piede solo dentro la depressione ( riesco, anche grazie al mio carattere molto controllato, ancora ad alzarmi, lavarmi andare al lavoro, fare quello che devo fare ) ma lei non mi consiglia di rischiare di andare oltre, vuole che parli cpn il mio medico di base per farmi prescrivere farmaci di sostegno all'umore, dice che solo così potrò essere lucida per affrontare bene la psicoterapia e per prendere le giuste decisioni....andrò dal medico e gliene parlerò, ma sono tanto indecisa, leggo dei tanti effetti collaterali di questi farmaci, devo capire anche se interferiscono con le medicine che già prendo per la tiroide.....per il resto, sto provando a scrivere una lunga lettera a mio marito ( che probabilmente mai gli spedirò) mi serve per tirare fuori tante cose che ho dentro ( anche se ormai è tardi, probabilmente ) e tante di queste considerazioni mi sono uscite fuori leggendo questo forum, i vostri consigli, la storia di Ross e tanto altro...penso alla lettera perchè ormai, da mesi, non riesco a parlare con lui, visto che mi viene subito da piangere, e ora, in questo momento, non riesco neanche a guardarlo in viso, gli parlo sempre con la faccia girata...brutto, ma è così....


----------



## FéeVerte (8 Marzo 2016)

Ciao Marty. Io avevo preso la fluoxetina (nel dosaggio minimo) in associazione con un altro antidepressivo ancora più leggero, e mi avevano aiutato.
Dopo, un altro neurologo, per l'ansia (una simpatica evoluzione del disturbo depressivo ) mi aveva prescritto un ansiolitico di cui non ricordo più il nome, ma è stato un disastro. 
Dormivo sempre, non riuscivo ad alzarmi dal letto, come mi sdraiavo sul divano un minuto crollavo.
Devi valutare molto bene le interazioni di questi farmaci con il discorso legato alla tiroide.
Aiutano per un po', ma non risolvono.
Neanche spostare le chiappe da uno psicologo all'altro, nel mio caso, fu utile nel lungo termine.
Alla fine l'unica medicina (io però avevo chiuso la relazione) è sempre e solo il tempo.
Io ci ho messo un'era geologica.


In effetti, da allora, mi sento un po' un fossile. :unhappy:


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> Grazie Tessa, si forse va un po' meglio, anche perchè ieri dalla dottoressa ho pianto TANTO, ma veramente TANTO e, a parte l'aspetto  orribile ieri sera e stamani ( nonostante i risciacqui del viso con acqua ghiacciata ) sento che mi ha fatto bene, mi sento svuotata ma non in  maniera negativa....con lei abbiamo ripercorso alcune dinamiche che si sono create dall'estate scorsa, poi mi ha fatto vedere i risultati di un test psicologico che mi ha fatto fare la scorsa volta, i cui risultati sono analizzati da un programma, in maniera informatica...da questo emerge un fortissimo picco depressivo ( ma va ?) , però ho ancora delle risorse che si evidenziano, lei dice che per ora ho un piede solo dentro la depressione ( riesco, anche grazie al mio carattere molto controllato, ancora ad alzarmi, lavarmi andare al lavoro, fare quello che devo fare ) ma lei non mi consiglia di rischiare di andare oltre, vuole che parli cpn il mio medico di base per farmi prescrivere farmaci di sostegno all'umore, dice che solo così potrò essere lucida per affrontare bene la psicoterapia e per prendere le giuste decisioni....andrò dal medico e gliene parlerò, ma sono tanto indecisa, leggo dei tanti effetti collaterali di questi farmaci, devo capire anche se interferiscono con le medicine che già prendo per la tiroide.....per il resto, sto provando a scrivere una lunga lettera a mio marito ( che probabilmente mai gli spedirò) mi serve per tirare fuori tante cose che ho dentro ( anche se ormai è tardi, probabilmente ) e tante di queste considerazioni mi sono uscite fuori leggendo questo forum, i vostri consigli, la storia di Ross e tanto altro...penso alla lettera perchè ormai, da mesi, non riesco a parlare con lui, visto che mi viene subito da piangere, e ora, in questo momento, non riesco neanche a guardarlo in viso, gli parlo sempre con la faccia girata...brutto, ma è così....


La funzione dell'aiuto farmacologico è tenere in controllo il picco del dolore. 

Il dolore stanca. E toglie lucidità. E spinge in territori oscuri in cui è bene andare se si è in forze...

Abbassarne l'intensità è l'obiettivo dell'intervento farmaceutico. 
Ci sono dolori utili, e altri inutili. 

Un dolore è inutile se porta nutrimento solo a se stesso. E diventa talmente presente e centrale da distogliere da tutto il resto. 
Se sei in questa condizione, io penso sia utile anche l'utilizzo di farmaci che ti possano alleggerire per portare avanti la terapia. 

Non ha senso tollerare un dolore inutile, non pensi?


----------



## Marty67 (8 Marzo 2016)

Grazie Tessa e Ipazia, valuterò insieme alla dottoressa, ho tanto paura degli effetti collaterali (nausea, sonnolenza, gonfiore, aumento di peso)...comunque, qualcosa deve cambiare, così molto spesso mi manca proprio la voglia di andare avanti,pur amando immensamente i miei figli...


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> Grazie Tessa e Ipazia, valuterò insieme alla dottoressa, ho tanto paura degli effetti collaterali (nausea, sonnolenza, gonfiore, aumento di peso)...comunque, qualcosa deve cambiare, così molto spesso mi manca proprio la voglia di andare avanti,pur amando immensamente i miei figli...


Valuta bene. E sciogli le paure. 

Non è detto che gli effetti collaterali siano così evidenti, innanzitutto. 

Ed in ogni caso tieni presente che i farmaci entrano nel metabolismo e iniziano a fare effetto, e c'è bisogno di un periodo di assestamento...passato il periodo di assestamento, se il farmaco è ben dosato, e lo deve essere per essere funzionale, poi entra semplicemente a fare parte del funzionamento generale. E se ne sentono gli effetti benefici (in particolare il controllo dei picchi di dolore) mentre gli effetti collaterali diminuiscono con il passare del tempo. 

La funzione dell'intervento farmaceutico è aumentare la qualità della vita. Non diminuirla. 

Fatti spiegare bene il percorso farmacologico. Che è un percorso. E fai tutte le domande che ti vengono in mente. Anche se ti sembrano sceme. A volte sono proprio le domande sceme, apparentemente, a dare spunti profondi. 

E cerca di considerare la mente come un organo qualsiasi del tuo corpo. 

In fondo, se si ha mal di pancia, mentre si cercano le cause, si prendono anche farmaci per controllare il mal di pancia, no?

Ecco. Il principio è esattamente questo. 

Fai bene a desiderare di riprenderti la tua vita. E' un desiderio bellissimo. E fai bene a seguirti in questo desiderio.


----------



## Marty67 (8 Marzo 2016)

Io non ho parole per quanto sto ricevendo in questo forum..veramente trovo tanta profondità, considerazioni molto belle, una moltitudine di punti di vista ( e un po' di sano "cazzeggio"!!)...sono convinta che se vi avessi letto l'estate scorsa, avrei affrontato molto diversamente, a caldo, quello che mi stava succedendo


----------



## Marty67 (10 Marzo 2016)

Aggiornamento: ieri sono stata dal mio medico di base, abbiamo parlato molto, lei mi ha consigliato e prescritto Daparox (paroxetina),abbiamo parlato del meccanismo d'azione, degli eventuali effetti collaterali (ovviamente poi ho cercato su google e mi sono spaventata ..), inizio oggi..ho un po' paura e sono discretamente arrabbiata con me per avermi permesso di arrivare a stare così male e con mio marito,per il " colpo di grazia" del dolore e della delusione per i suoi atteggiamenti..ecco, l'ho detto


----------



## Tessa (10 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> Aggiornamento: ieri sono stata dal mio medico di base, abbiamo parlato molto, lei mi ha consigliato e prescritto Daparox (paroxetina),abbiamo parlato del meccanismo d'azione, degli eventuali effetti collaterali (ovviamente poi ho cercato su google e mi sono spaventata ..), inizio oggi..ho un po' paura e sono discretamente arrabbiata con me per avermi permesso di arrivare a stare così male e con mio marito,per il " colpo di grazia" del dolore e della delusione per i suoi atteggiamenti..ecco, l'ho detto


Hai fatto benissimo. 
Conosco diverse persone che prendono la paroxetina ed e' ben tollerata. 
Prova. Vedrai l'effetto tra un paio di mesi.


----------



## Marty67 (10 Marzo 2016)

Grazie Tessa....non so se mi piacerà questa "nuova me"...non mi ricordo neanche più bene cosa vuol dire non sentirsi sempre male,oscuri,negativi...


----------



## MariLea (10 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> Aggiornamento: ieri sono stata dal mio medico di base, abbiamo parlato molto, lei mi ha consigliato e prescritto Daparox (paroxetina),abbiamo parlato del meccanismo d'azione, degli eventuali effetti collaterali (ovviamente poi ho cercato su google e mi sono spaventata ..), inizio oggi..ho un po' paura e sono discretamente arrabbiata con me per avermi permesso di arrivare a stare così male e con mio marito,per il " colpo di grazia" del dolore e della delusione per i suoi atteggiamenti..ecco, l'ho detto


Infatti i medici sconsigliano di cercare in internet, ma è più forte di noi   vogliamo controllare tutto!
Piccoli passi sulla buona strada... tifiamo tutti per te, brava Marty!
Tuo marito non ha saputo gestire i momenti difficili, non tutti hanno gli strumenti per farlo, magari ci ha provato e poi si è arreso dandoti il "colpo di grazia", ma non per farti del male quanto per necessità fisiologica. Come se si rompesse il wc a casa e lui va a far pipì fuori... il valore è quello, niente di più.
Forza Marty che sei tu il pilastro della tua famiglia! :up:


----------



## Marty67 (10 Marzo 2016)

Grazie Lea, mi hai fatto morire con l'esempio del wc...potrei fare una battuta scurrile ma sono una signora..la mia famiglia,in realtà i miei figli,sono stati la molla per decidere...meritano di più da me


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Infatti i medici sconsigliano di cercare in internet, ma è più forte di noi   vogliamo controllare tutto!
> Piccoli passi sulla buona strada... tifiamo tutti per te, brava Marty!
> Tuo marito non ha saputo gestire i momenti difficili, non tutti hanno gli strumenti per farlo, magari ci ha provato e poi si è arreso dandoti il "colpo di grazia", ma non per farti del male quanto per necessità fisiologica. Come se si rompesse il wc a casa e lui va a far pipì fuori... il valore è quello, niente di più.
> Forza Marty che sei tu il pilastro della tua famiglia! :up:


ti sei ripresa anche il vecchio avatar o quasi


----------



## MariLea (10 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti sei ripresa anche il vecchio avatar o quasi


Sì  il vecchio non l'ho trovato.
Ciao Minerva!


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Sì  il vecchio non l'ho trovato.
> Ciao Minerva!


mi fa piacere rileggerti dopo tanto tempo.bentornata


----------



## MariLea (10 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi fa piacere rileggerti dopo tanto tempo.bentornata


Grazie, è lo stesso anche per me,  
visto che in questi anni non sono mai entrata qui nemmeno per leggere, ritrovare una "vecchia gloria" tra tanti nick sconosciuti è un vero piacere :up:


----------



## perplesso (22 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> Io non ho parole per quanto sto ricevendo in questo forum..veramente trovo tanta profondità, considerazioni molto belle, una moltitudine di punti di vista ( e un po' di sano "cazzeggio"!!)...sono convinta che se vi avessi letto l'estate scorsa, avrei affrontato molto diversamente, a caldo, quello che mi stava succedendo


come ti vanno le cose?


----------



## Marty67 (23 Marzo 2016)

Ciao Perplesso, grazie....diciamo che va, sono due settimane che prendo l'antidepressivo, non è stata facile l'accettazione di questo farmaco, ma devo dire che pur essendo presto per avvertire tanti benefici, mi sento un po' meno la cappa di dolore addosso....resta il fatto che sono arrabbiata con me stessa per essermi messa in questo vicolo cieco : con mio marito non parliamo assolutamente di noi ma solo di questioni riguardanti la casa o I figli, lui continua a sentire e a vedere questa tipa che ha conosciuto da poco ( leggo sempre il suo cellulare di nascosto ),sono stata io mesi fa a dirgli di rimanere così per non sfasciare l'idea di famiglia dei nostril figli e ora, giustamente, mi devo sorbire questa situazione di assoluta menzogna, mancanza di chiarezza, dove probabilmente lui è anche felice e sereno e io continuo ad essere triste, delusa e arrabbiata....


----------



## perplesso (23 Marzo 2016)

insomma le cose non vanno bene


----------



## Marty67 (23 Marzo 2016)

no, e a questo punto potrebbero pure rimanere così per mesi.....forse è l'ora che io mi svegli e cominci anche io a guardarmi in giro, ammesso che ne sia capace...


----------



## MariLea (23 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> Ciao Perplesso, grazie....diciamo che va, sono due settimane che prendo l'antidepressivo, non è stata facile l'accettazione di questo farmaco, ma devo dire che pur essendo presto per avvertire tanti benefici, mi sento un po' meno la cappa di dolore addosso....resta il fatto che sono arrabbiata con me stessa per essermi messa in questo vicolo cieco : con mio marito non parliamo assolutamente di noi ma solo di questioni riguardanti la casa o I figli, lui continua a sentire e a vedere questa tipa che ha conosciuto da poco ( leggo sempre il suo cellulare di nascosto ),sono stata io mesi fa a dirgli di rimanere così per non sfasciare l'idea di famiglia dei nostril figli e ora, giustamente, mi devo sorbire questa situazione di assoluta menzogna, mancanza di chiarezza, dove probabilmente lui è anche felice e sereno e io continuo ad essere triste, delusa e arrabbiata....


Bene, almeno hai fatto il primo passo, pian piano starai meglio per farne altri...:up:
Non arrabbiarti con te stessa, appena ne avrai le forze ci saranno gli altri passi da fare, tipo creare la situazione giusta per parlare con tuo marito di voi... con calma, serenamente, senza insistere troppo sulle recriminazioni, ma cercando soluzioni intelligenti per una vera famiglia, non per l'idea di famiglia per cui è rimasto. Ti posso assicurare che lui non è felice come pensi, si dà da fare come sa, come può ed in cuor suo pensa di averle provate tutte. Quando potrai far aggiustare il wc di casa... pretenderai e otterrai sincerità e chiarezza 
Ciao, aggiornaci sempre eh!


----------



## perplesso (23 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> no, e a questo punto potrebbero pure rimanere così per mesi.....forse è l'ora che io mi svegli e cominci anche io a guardarmi in giro, ammesso che ne sia capace...


...capaci sono capaci tutti.   semmai è da vedere se la cosa ti fa stare meglio e se ne vale la pena.


----------



## MariLea (23 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ...capaci sono capaci tutti.   semmai è da vedere se la cosa ti fa stare meglio e se ne vale la pena.


infatti!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> Ciao Perplesso, grazie....diciamo che va, sono due settimane che prendo l'antidepressivo, non è stata facile l'accettazione di questo farmaco, ma devo dire che pur essendo presto per avvertire tanti benefici, mi sento un po' meno la cappa di dolore addosso....resta il fatto che sono arrabbiata con me stessa per essermi messa in questo vicolo cieco : con mio marito non parliamo assolutamente di noi ma solo di questioni riguardanti la casa o I figli, lui continua a sentire e a vedere questa tipa che ha conosciuto da poco ( leggo sempre il suo cellulare di nascosto ),sono stata io mesi fa a dirgli di rimanere così per non sfasciare l'idea di famiglia dei nostril figli e ora, giustamente, mi devo sorbire questa situazione di assoluta menzogna, mancanza di chiarezza, dove probabilmente lui è anche felice e sereno e io continuo ad essere triste, delusa e arrabbiata....


Ma se tu volessi fantasticare quello che vorresti, cosa dovrebbe verificarsi?


----------



## Marty67 (24 Marzo 2016)

Lea, ho paura che il tempo che passa non sia senza conseguenze..io rimango delusa nella mia rabbia e probabilmente mi allontano sempre di piu e lui frequentando la nuova amica potrebbe finire col legarsi molto a lei..sul fatto di cercarmi un altro, era una provocazione, non credo che ne sarei capace, mi piacerebbe farlo solo per vedere la reazione di mio marito..Brunetta, cosa vorrei sognando ad occhi aperti? Che mi fossi resa conto io stessa in tempo di quanto stavo male , di quanto stavo allontanando tutti, di quanto non stavo investendo nella coppia..che non fosse mai successo nulla, perché ora so con certezza che non avrò mai piu fiducia al 100% in lui..che lui fosse dispiaciuto e pentito di quello che ha fatto e che lo avesse dimostrato concretamente..invece , come molti traditori, si è trovato tutte le scuse per quello che ha fatto, finendo col dire a tutti che è stata colpa mia..vorrei poterlo stimare ancora..


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2016)

Io ho fatto una domanda sul futuro e mi hai risposto sul passato.
Il passato non si può cambiare e pensando questo ci si sente schiacciati.
Se è mancato dialogo, dialoga.
Se è mancata cura di te e del matrimonio àttuale.
Alza lo sguardo avanti.


----------



## Eliade (24 Marzo 2016)

Io penso che il tuo unico, ed enorme, problema sia la mancanza di l'autostima/coraggio/orgoglio.

Ed ora è meglio che SMETTA di scrivere...o altrimenti divento volgare. Mi si sono rizzati i capelli dal nervosismo........



Marty67 ha detto:


> Tra l'altro la giornalista dichiarava sensi di colpa, perché comunque è felicemente legata ad un compagno ..e io, che so essere molto meschina, in considerazione del fatto che, pur non ritenendola responsabile della fine del mio rapporto, penso che coscientemente si è buttata in una situazione rischiosa, valutandola bene, e che spesso nelle loro conversazioni era molto ironica verso di me e anche adesso che hanno ripreso a sentirsi , solo come amici, lei lo incita ad andare a segno con la muova fiamma di Tinder ( che ironicamente è una di lei collega...redazione giornalistica molto vivace) e gli dice che lui mi deve buttare fuori di casa, visto che sono così disturbata..dicevo, ho la fortissima tentazione di contattare il compagno ( trovato facilmente su FB) e raccontargli tutto, così che magari anche lui possa scegliere in maniera informata..l'ho detto che sono meschina??


:embolo:


----------



## Marty67 (24 Marzo 2016)

Eliade,mi dispiace di averti fatto innervosire fino al punto di rischiare di essere volgare...io qui ho scelto di mostrarmi per come sono,senza maschere o abbellimenti


----------



## ipazia (24 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> Ciao Perplesso, grazie....diciamo che va, sono due settimane che prendo l'antidepressivo, non è stata facile l'accettazione di questo farmaco, ma devo dire che pur essendo presto per avvertire tanti benefici, mi sento un po' meno la cappa di dolore addosso....resta il fatto che *sono arrabbiata con me stessa* per essermi messa in questo vicolo cieco : con mio marito non parliamo assolutamente di noi ma solo di questioni riguardanti la casa o I figli, lui continua a sentire e a vedere questa tipa che ha conosciuto da poco ( leggo sempre il suo cellulare di nascosto ),sono stata io mesi fa a dirgli di rimanere così per non sfasciare l'idea di famiglia dei nostril figli e ora, giustamente, mi devo sorbire questa situazione di assoluta menzogna, mancanza di chiarezza, dove probabilmente lui è anche felice e sereno e io continuo ad essere triste, delusa e arrabbiata....


Bene. 

Sono contenta che tu veda la rabbia adesso, lasciala uscire...dentro non serve.

Uno degli effetti del farmaco, abbassando il dolore, è proprio permettere di poter guardare. 

Lasciala scorrere quella rabbia e non usarla come una frusta. 
Non confondere quello che sei con quello fai o hai fatto. 

Dal fare si impara. 
L'essere si cura. Anche nel fare e anche, ed in particolare, imparando dal fare. 

E non pensare al vicolo cieco...sono gli occhi che non vedono, non è il vicolo ad essere cieco...

Prenditi cura di te. Prenditi il tuo tempo.


----------



## Eliade (24 Marzo 2016)

Marty67 ha detto:


> Eliade,mi dispiace di averti fatto innervosire fino al punto di rischiare di essere volgare...io qui ho scelto di mostrarmi per come sono,senza maschere o abbellimenti


Non sei tu ad avermi fatta "innervosire", ho sbagliato a scrivere la frase...doveva andare sotto il post quotato. :carneval:
Secondo me dovresti pretendere rispetto, non più rispetto, ma proprio rispetto..perché, a mio parere, non lo hai proprio avuto fino ad ora.

Ed un piccolo consiglio da chi è più meschina di te: inizia col chiudere con quelle pseudo amicizie...


----------



## Marty67 (24 Marzo 2016)

Eliade, scusa, avevo capito che non ti piacesse il mio modo d'essere (il che puó pure essere!!)..ho tagliato i ponti con queste amicizie che mi hanno deluso e con le mie cognate..Brunetta , proprio non mi riesce di pensare al futuro..Ipazia le tue parole sono sempre di grande conforto


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2016)

:abbraccio:


----------

